# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - Aug 2015



## editor (Aug 1, 2015)

Bit of a late start but here it is. 

We should be in for a warm one:


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2015)

A thought from last night as I passed by: Kaff is now closed while the Wine Parlour - with its A-board advertising "bubbly for the park' - resonated to the sound of clinking wine glasses. 

I fucking hate what's happening around my town sometimes.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2015)

Broadband is down in tulse hill and parts of Brixton because of cable damage on coldharbour lane. Grrrr


----------



## choochi (Aug 1, 2015)

The thing is it isn't just 'your' town though is it? It's the town of everyone who chooses to live here, no matter how recently they came, how long they stay, how much money they have or where they went to school. 

In fairness to The Wine Parlour, and I have no intention of ever drinking there, it opened in a unit that had been empty for ages. It displaced no-one. It does nobody any harm. It's patrons probably love it and whilst their lifestyle/drink/entertainment choices may be different to yours they are no less valid. Even if they may be more bland/mainstream etc.

Let's hope the sunshine brings a little more tolerance on this board as it's becoming a depressing place to visit recently with all the sniping about the same old shit. Let's live and let live.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 1, 2015)

choochi , the problem with the sort of tolerance you're preaching is that it's invariably one-way. The needlers will still find something to needle about.
Are you some sort of hippy?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2015)

choochi said:


> In fairness to The Wine Parlour, and I have no intention of ever drinking there, it opened in a unit that had been empty for ages. It displaced no-one. It does nobody any harm. It's patrons probably love it and whilst their lifestyle/drink/entertainment choices may be different to yours they are no less valid. Even if they may be more bland/mainstream etc.


That's not entirely true though is it?

The presence of a successful new business catering to a wealthier demographic will almost certainly send out signals that could lead to rent increases for some of the existing older businesses. That's how it works.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 1, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> choochi , the problem with the sort of tolerance you're preaching is that it's invariably one-way. The needlers will still find something to needle about.
> Are you some sort of hippy?


Whats wrong with hippies? I thought all sorts were welcome here.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Whats wrong with hippies?* I thought all sorts were welcome here.*



That's good.
You did irony.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 1, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's good.
> You did irony.


Welcome back Dexter.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Welcome back Dexter.



You are too kind.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm completely fucked.
How I'm gonna get throught it?
My real name is David, you can knock me out.
Many of you did. Fair enough.I fought back hard as hard as I could.

Doing music and getting my spelling correct. It doesn't matter too much now about other things.


----------



## Twattor (Aug 1, 2015)

choochi said:


> Let's hope the sunshine brings a little more tolerance on this board as it's becoming a depressing place to visit recently with all the sniping about the same old shit. Let's live and let live.


I think you may have approached things from a laudably charitable standpoint. The primary expectation of those posting on these boards is the expectation that you'll be thoroughly reasonable and open to all sorts of new experiences and opinions, but in reality we are all individuals with opinions prejudices and preconceptions. 

Support people you agree with. Don't encourage idiots. And try not to get too pissed up and post indefensible ranty posts in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 1, 2015)

<ed: sorry, but this really isn't appropriate for this forum>


----------



## treefrog (Aug 2, 2015)

.

Mate, what is going on? You safe where you are? It's morning here if you need to talk to someone.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 2, 2015)

treefrog said:


> Mate, what is going on? You safe where you are? It's morning here if you need to talk to someone.



I'm ok now. Thankyou.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

Hahahaha. Hahaha. Ha.







Brixton Foxtons is boarded up once again ahead of the Brixton Splash community carnival


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

More bellends bellowing out "Sweet Low Sweet Chariot" on Coldharbour Lane tonight.


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Hahahaha. Hahaha. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What this needs is someone with a paintbrush.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 2, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I think you may have approached things from a laudably charitable standpoint. The primary expectation of those posting on these boards is the expectation that you'll be thoroughly reasonable and open to all sorts of new experiences and opinions, but in reality we are all individuals with opinions prejudices and preconceptions.
> 
> Support people you agree with. Don't encourage idiots. And try not to get too pissed up and post indefensible ranty posts in the early hours of the morning.


At last, a Desiderata for the internet generation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Whats wrong with hippies? I thought all sorts were welcome here.



As the sage said, "never trust a hippy". they're welcome, but not to be trusted.

It's the flares.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 2, 2015)

We went to have a pint in the Bread and Roses in Clapham last night only to be disappointed to see its now a Crsft Beer Company pub. £5 for the pint of Pilsner I had. 

Another good pub gone.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> We went to have a pint in the Bread and Roses in Clapham last night only to be disappointed to see its now a Crsft Beer Company pub. £5 for the pint of Pilsner I had.
> 
> Another good pub gone.


Nooo - really?! Their website still says "Bread and Roses is owned by the Battersea and Wandsworth Trades Union Council."

You're not thinking of this pub, are you? https://thecraftbeerco.com/pubs/clapham/


----------



## colacubes (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> We went to have a pint in the Bread and Roses in Clapham last night only to be disappointed to see its now a Crsft Beer Company pub. £5 for the pint of Pilsner I had.
> 
> Another good pub gone.



No you didn't.  You went to what used to be the Manor Arms and is now the Craft Beer Co.  You needed to continue walking up the road to the Bread & Roses which is further up Clapham Manor St.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

colacubes said:


> No you didn't.  You went to what used to be the Manor Arms and is now the Craft Beer Co.  You needed to continue walking up the road to the Bread & Roses which is further up Clapham Manor St.


Tee hee! Must have been strong beers


----------



## colacubes (Aug 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Tee hee!



An unnamed Urbanite almost made the same mistake for her birthday drinks a couple of months ago   I shan't out her


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice one folks! I was in there sulking at the bar being gone . It's great news it's not


----------



## colacubes (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Nice one folks! I was in there sulking at the bar being gone . It's great news it's not



Defo still there.  And you get 10% off your pint if you can produce a union membership card   It's an ace pub


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

There's a bloke MCing his menu nearby! "HEAR ME NOW! Chicken and rice...."


----------



## Angellic (Aug 2, 2015)

Does anyone know what this is? The banner was in front of Angell Town, Brixton rd end.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

This just came up on Twitter


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

Not entirely sure of the wisdom of having a street party on the same day as nearby Splash, but this is on at Probert Road today


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

Coming to the Village. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Coming to the Village. Anyone know what it is?
> 
> View attachment 74821



A place for quick-liming the bodies of Nu-Brixtonites?

Probably a bar selling lime-based cocktails.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 2, 2015)

the singing of "Swing Low Sweet Chariot" drunkely by men in their 30s is gentrification-end game. There is quite literally no way back. It's a write off. Come to Croydon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 2, 2015)

Is the bloody broadband back up yet? I have had to leave town rather than live without Internet access.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Not entirely sure of the wisdom of having a street party on the same day as nearby Splash, but this is on at Probert Road today
> 
> View attachment 74820


It was yesterday afaik. Mr M was there.

Eta, it says Sat 1 August on the sign.


----------



## Manter (Aug 2, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is the bloody broadband back up yet? I have had to leave town rather than live without Internet access.


Yes. And they 'apologise for any inconvenience'


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 2, 2015)

Manter said:


> Yes. And they 'apologise for any inconvenience'


Oh great. I need compensation for the hours of anguish I endured!


----------



## buscador (Aug 2, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the singing of "Swing Low Sweet Chariot" drunkely by men in their 30s is gentrification-end game. There is quite literally no way back. It's a write off. Come to Croydon.



Referring back to last month's thread (which I don't seem able to quote from), friendofdorothy and I were also in the Conq (pig's bedroom area) on Friday night (as we often are.) Say hello next time you're in there. 

However, no, Croydon is not the answer. Doesn't matter what the question is....


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

Ms T said:


> It was yesterday afaik. Mr M was there.
> 
> Eta, it says Sat 1 August on the sign.


Oops! That will teach me for not paying attention


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 2, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> As the sage said, "never trust a hippy". they're welcome, but not to be trusted.
> 
> It's the flares.


 I'd forgotten about flares, you're probably right.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'd forgotten about flares, you're probably right.



I used to be able to reduce one of my uncles to silence with the words "what do you know, you wore velvet loons! With embroidery panels!".
I bet he wished he'd burned all the copies of that particular photo.


----------



## technical (Aug 3, 2015)

Well Brixton town centre was looking particularly resplendent this morning in the aftermath of yesterday. St Matthew's churchyard looks like a rubbish tip


----------



## Angellic (Aug 3, 2015)

Angell T


Angellic said:


> Does anyone know what this is? The banner was in front of Angell Town, Brixton rd end.




It's this.

http://archive.vinspired.com/opportunities/20514-angell-town-community-trade-fair


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 3, 2015)

Some strange Police bollocks in the papers all of a sudden. Police arrested people planning to 'disrupt' the Splash. But the Police had no intelligence that the people they arrested were planning to go to the Splash. But they arrested them anyway to deter anyone else who may or may not have been thinking of disrupting Splash:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...o-disrupt-south-london-festival-10433342.html
http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...ixton-Splash/story-27535069-detail/story.html


----------



## hendo (Aug 3, 2015)

Standard reporting a rape in Brixton at the weekend: 
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...luded-area-and-raped-in-brixton-10435762.html


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 3, 2015)

Really depressed (but nor really surprised) today by how much of the ES and Twitter 'coverage' of Splash is about the "mounds of STINKING rubbish" left behind, "the aftermath", etc. I guess they're depressed that there aren't any "good" (bad) crime stories to report about it.

Nobody loves reeking refuse or the smell of old wee - I don't either - and I guess Lambeth and Splash together could have done a better job of the tidy up -  but I get a really strong feeling that Splash is being singled out here, with a not-so-subtle subtext of 'look at all those dirty black people, with their dirty habits, they're animals' etc etc. If you get thousands of people together for a day's partying there is going to be a massive litter problem afterwards, isn't there? But this year coverage of Glastonbury focused only on sneering at Kanye West ...

Also I dare say the rubbish at Notting Hill Carnival or Bestival or the Regents Park Food Fair isn't so fragrant either.


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Really depressed (but nor really surprised) today by how much of the ES and Twitter 'coverage' of Splash is about the "mounds of STINKING rubbish" left behind, "the aftermath", etc. I guess they're depressed that there aren't any "good" (bad) crime stories to report about it.
> 
> Nobody loves reeking refuse or the smell of old wee - I don't either - and I guess Lambeth and Splash together could have done a better job of the tidy up -  but I get a really strong feeling that Splash is being singled out here, with a not-so-subtle subtext of 'look at all those dirty black people, with their dirty habits, they're animals' etc etc. If you get thousands of people together for a day's partying there is going to be a massive litter problem afterwards, isn't there? But this year coverage of Glastonbury focused only on sneering at Kanye West ...
> 
> Also I dare say the rubbish at Notting Hill Carnival or Bestival or the Regents Park Food Fair isn't so fragrant either.


Isn't that traditional after every big event? Papers are full of 'how disgusting' articles after Glastonbury for example- I've just googled and every result on the first page for most recent news was about the rubbish afterwards


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 3, 2015)

of course reporting about the rubbish is 'traditional' but it's not usually the PREDOMINANT theme - usually there's at least a bit as well about the acts that played, the general atmosphere, the attendance figures, some mudslinging about who's skimming off the profits - at other events. Perhaps I am just too sensitive about it but I got a funny feeling from what I saw online today - it just didn't match what I saw/heard/felt at the event.

(have to admit tho, the stairs into the tube were minging this morning - caked with some sort of charcoal-grey gunge which was unpleasantly sticky. ugh. but that's no reason not to have a Brixton Splash!)


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 3, 2015)

hendo said:


> Standard reporting a rape in Brixton at the weekend:
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...luded-area-and-raped-in-brixton-10435762.html


could be linked to the brockwell park rape. Horrible.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 3, 2015)

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 3, 2015)

.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 3, 2015)

hendo said:


> Standard reporting a rape in Brixton at the weekend:
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...luded-area-and-raped-in-brixton-10435762.html


Shit that's very near where I live and I saw some cops there yesterday morning.  I wondered what had happened. Horrible.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 3, 2015)

Big crash in middle of junction of Brixton/Stockwell/Gresham Roads, car smashed into a fire engine.  Fortunately, the car driver is alive and has just been cut out of the car and is now in an ambulance.  It happened at 5.30ish apparently, so they obviously spent a long time getting him out.  Hope he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 3, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> ...the Police had no intelligence...



_plus ça change..._


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> could be linked to the brockwell park rape. Horrible.


Thought they'd made two arrests for the BP rape?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Thought they'd made two arrests for the BP rape?


Sorry, there were two suspects in the rape that happened in May and they were 'described as white'. No arrests as far as I can see from the net.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 3, 2015)

I was talking to someone who used to be involved with Splash, but who was eased out during the Lee Jasper insurgency.

She told me that previously Splash spent a lot on portable WCs (I noticed a lot of men and women pissing in public yesterday) and rubbish cleanup. Also Splash used to arrange a children's area, art exhibits, non-food stalls selling this and that, a multiplicity of food stalls, and some cultural diversity in the type of music played.

I had a long walk around yesterday, and found Splash paradoxical - more people than ever attended, but it seemed to be rather threadbare and narrow: multiple (but not enough) jerk chicken BBQs, the same type of (mostly ragga ?) music from each sound system.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2015)

urbanspaceman said:


> I was talking to someone who used to be involved with Splash, but who was eased out during the Lee Jasper insurgency.
> 
> She told me that previously Splash spent a lot on portable WCs (I noticed a lot of men and women pissing in public yesterday) and rubbish cleanup. Also Splash used to arrange a children's area, art exhibits, non-food stalls selling this and that, a multiplicity of food stalls, and some cultural diversity in the type of music played.
> 
> I had a long walk around yesterday, and found Splash paradoxical - more people than ever attended, but it seemed to be rather threadbare and narrow: multiple (but not enough) jerk chicken BBQs, the same type of (mostly ragga ?) music from each sound system.


Yep. I was wholly unimpressed. Managed an hour - almost. Lacked any imagination or creativity. And it has become horribly narrow. Fine if that's what you like music wise. Certainly not something for everyone or embracing diversity as it claims.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2015)

hendo said:


> Standard reporting a rape in Brixton at the weekend:
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...luded-area-and-raped-in-brixton-10435762.html


This was flagged up at the time


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2015)

urbanspaceman said:


> previously Splash spent a lot on portable WCs (I noticed a lot of men and women pissing in public yesterday) and rubbish cleanup


I spent the day out of Brixton - I don't like crowded environments fuelled by mindless music.
The low point for me was walking home with my mate along Atlantic Road about 10 pm - there was a young white pissser brazenly unloading a Niagaran flood on a pile of rubbish by the British Rail Victoria-bound steps. No attempt to be discreet - more a "fuck-you world" attitude.

I can slightly empathise with a homeless person with nowhere to go doing this - but a "loads of money" type caught short en route to "Eckovision" - yuck.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I spent the day out of Brixton - I don't like crowded environments fuelled by mindless music.
> The low point for me was walking home with my mate along Atlantic Road about 10 pm - there was a young white pissser brazenly unloading a Niagaran flood on a pile of rubbish by the British Rail Victoria-bound steps. No attempt to be discreet - more a "fuck-you world" attitude.
> 
> I can slightly empathise with a homeless person with nowhere to go doing this - but a "loads of money" type caught short en route to "Eckovision" - yuck.



I don't think making this a race/class issue is a great idea. I've caught two people pissing on my actual doorstep in the past week despite there being a huge public lawn and hedges opposite. Irrelevant that they were both black, one female who laughed and hopped into a waiting BMW leaving me her used wet wipes, one male with a group of late teen/ early twenties lads going home late from Splash: "I piss where I like". Last year I caught an elderlyish Jamaican neighbour pissing against the side of my van. Apparently he "just needed to go". And I caught a white south African tourist pissing in my back garden during Splash last year (his shirt buttons are still there). And two Poles pissing in my neighbour's drive. None of these people represent their social, gender or ethic groups. They are just filthy cunts in their own right. All of whom are quite capable of finding somewhere less disrespectful to piss like an incontinent child. But take the choice not to bother.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 4, 2015)

There is a convenient little cul de sac off the square in Trinity Gardens which was like an open public unisex toilet on Sunday. I don't think any of them were on the way to Eckovision 

Rather people were drinking in the square there with the only access to toilets in the Trinity Arms who may have been stopping non customers using the bog. I have a certain amount of sympathy but still fucking disgusting and disrespectful. Then if the residents next year object to Splash they'll be accused of nimbyism.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> There is a convenient little cul de sac off the square in Trinity Gardens which was like an open public unisex toilet on Sunday. I don't think any of them were on the way to Eckovision
> 
> Rather people were drinking in the square there with the only access to toilets in the Trinity Arms who may have been stopping non customers using the bog. I have a certain amount of sympathy but still fucking disgusting and disrespectful. Then if the residents next year object to Splash they'll be accused of nimbyism.


Not really sure what Eckovision has got to do with this  but there given that Splash is one big street party where people are going to drink all day, the lack of temporary toilets - and the huge crowds - made it inevitable that there was going to be loads of street pissing. It's never nice to have it on your doorstep (or anywhere else for that matter)  - where I am, we've suffered it for years, with the increased late boozy activity around the village making it worse.

Come chucking out time in Brixton there's really not a lot of places to go so I can't entirely blame people.


----------



## Winot (Aug 4, 2015)

Splash by name, splash by nature


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Not really sure what Eckovision has got to do with this  but there given that Splash is one big street party where people are going to drink all day, the lack of temporary toilets - and the huge crowds - made it inevitable that there was going to be loads of street pissing. It's never nice to have it on your doorstep (or anywhere else for that matter)  - where I am, we've suffered it for years, with the increased late boozy activity around the village making it worse.
> 
> Come chucking out time in Brixton there's really not a lot of places to go so I can't entirely blame people.


I was referring to CH1 post about Eckovision. 

Agree with you though, it's a problem the council have ignored. Every Friday and Saturday in Amsterdam the area around the red light and other hotspots is absolutely jam-packed. Loads of removable urinals are brought in on flatbed lorries in the morning Friday and removed again on Monday morning. Problem solved.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2015)

When was the last time the underground public toilets on Windrush Sq. were open to the public? I don't think I've ever seen them open.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> When was the last time the underground public toilets on Windrush Sq. were open to the public? I don't think I've ever seen them open.




I'm surprised it's not yet been turned into a bar or cafe.


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2015)

There is the mysterious pop up toilet that colacubes has under surveillance. Or was it poptyping? 

One of you had a brief obsession with it anyway!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> There is the mysterious pop up toilet that colacubes has under surveillance. Or was it poptyping?
> 
> One of you had a brief obsession with it anyway!



It was me.  Current status is not working afaik


----------



## Rushy (Aug 4, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I was referring to CH1 post about Eckovision.
> 
> Agree with you though, it's a problem the council have ignored. Every Friday and Saturday in Amsterdam the area around the red light and other hotspots is absolutely jam-packed. Loads of removable urinals are brought in on flatbed lorries in the morning Friday and removed again on Monday morning. Problem solved.


Quite often Lambeth agrees to events and makes no requirement to provide toilets. It is not considered a licensing issue. Parks Dept can require toilets if their space is being used but often leave it up to the event organisers.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 4, 2015)

colacubes said:


> It was me.  Current status is not working afaik


Apparently the new one on Tunstall Road is no longer happening. Residents objected.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2015)

colacubes said:


> It was me.  Current status is not working afaik


It's the wrong kind of pop up.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2015)

tbf there was a row of bogs at the end of Electric Lane pretty much outside the train station.  There was also a mobile pissoir type thing that was still there on Monday morning so no real excuse for someone to be pissing up against the stairs after Splash.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Apparently the new one on Tunstall Road is no longer happening. Residents objected.



  I mean I know they're unsightly but surely preferable to the alternative of people pissing in your front garden


----------



## Rushy (Aug 4, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I mean I know they're unsightly but surely preferable to the alternative of people pissing in your front garden


If indeed anyone had a front garden on Tunstall Road. Any way, looks like Bowie will have to keep taking the brunt of it in his face for the foreseeable future!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> When was the last time the underground public toilets on Windrush Sq. were open to the public? I don't think I've ever seen them open.


Last open to the public in 1986. Closed for the installation of the Linda Bellos era water feature (the one which had soap suds, bath ducks and brew cans in it).

Never re-opened as a public convenience, though it was opened specially to make a short avant garde (BFI?) film about cruising at one point in the 1990s. Not sure of the title, but it was shown in a Lesbian & Gay Film festival at NFT.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2015)

we have a very modern, massively populated, global leading city but have councils who are fucking inept. i have very close experience with two, croydon and lambeth, and both let down the people time and time again. alot of it is money (especially now the toffs are in), well just charge more council tax then. don't turn our areas into fetid shit holes!


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> When was the last time the underground public toilets on Windrush Sq. were open to the public? I don't think I've ever seen them open.


too much of a faff for the council probably. can't be fucked even actually trying to run something so handy, and pro-social for a community of people.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 4, 2015)

I was around Windrush & CHL yesterday evening and the pavements did resemble a squat party


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> too much of a faff for the council probably. can't be fucked even actually trying to run something so handy, and pro-social for a community of people.


Actually there was a council policy in 1986 that when a public toilet had to close (maintenance, short of staff etc) it had to stay closed permanently.

This was an effective back-door way of enforcing cuts. At the time they get down from 20 operational loos to only a few in a couple of years. In late 1980s money they reduced the revenue expenditure on public conveniences from £200,000 pa to less than £40,000.

Having achieve such a stupendous saving, can you imagine La Peck putting it into reverse - to relieve our peckers?


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 4, 2015)

The work on what was Electric Social continues apace. It seems they have totally gutted the original and are fully redecorating. How much money has been poured into that venue over the years?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 4, 2015)

Really great article this (imo) that name checks various nights in Brixton. Which isn't why it's great tbh but is why I've posted it here. 

http://www.djmag.com/content/special-feature-gay-dna-house-music


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Trying to pay my council tax (late - again), and got the old:

_*Error 404 - Page not found

This is because no page exists at the address you specified. If you believe that you have received this page in error please contact the organisation you were attempting to pay with any information that may have caused this error.
*_
Am I just being stupid (I mean even trying)?  Will it be back up later? Even reporting the error online seemed sluggish to the point of an ox and cart!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm confused by all the bikers at Splash - there must have been 30 of them wearing this outfit. What does NWB stand for? Why the number 14? Why spell Ride with a Y? 

(Note: photo from this excellent set: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/brixton-splash-2015-superb-photo-set-by-jerry-tremaine/)


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 5, 2015)

NWB - it's short for newbie. They are bike mounted gentrifiers.


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I'm confused by all the bikers at Splash - there must have been 30 of them wearing this outfit. What does NWB stand for? Why the number 14? Why spell Ride with a Y?
> 
> (Note: photo from this excellent set: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/brixton-splash-2015-superb-photo-set-by-jerry-tremaine/)


It's a bike club, their local meetings are in Norwood I think. Think it's north west bikers, but not sure. Often a lot of them around locally.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

Can anyone recommend venues for a leaving do in Brixton?  It will probably be a late Friday afternoon/evening affair and will need to have a fair amount of space,  with a bar and possibly a system for playing music.   Not having been out in Brixton on a Friday evening for a long time, I haven't really got a sense of where might be a good venue.  I'm thinking of Friday 21 August.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Can anyone recommend venues for a leaving do in Brixton?  It will probably be a late Friday afternoon/evening affair and will need to have a fair amount of space,  with a bar and possibly a system for playing music.   Not having been out in Brixton on a Friday evening for a long time, I haven't really got a sense of where might be a good venue.  I'm thinking of Friday 21 August.


Might not fit your preferred days/times, and might not count as "brixton" but Whirled cinema can be hired out and is a nice venue

https://www.whirledcinema.com/hire


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Can anyone recommend venues for a leaving do in Brixton?  It will probably be a late Friday afternoon/evening affair and will need to have a fair amount of space,  with a bar and possibly a system for playing music.   Not having been out in Brixton on a Friday evening for a long time, I haven't really got a sense of where might be a good venue.  I'm thinking of Friday 21 August.


Karibu have a licence (the community centre @ 7 Gresham Rd). You'd have to check if they're booked. Not for a posh leaving do - more traditional Brixton.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Can anyone recommend venues for a leaving do in Brixton?  It will probably be a late Friday afternoon/evening affair and will need to have a fair amount of space,  with a bar and possibly a system for playing music.   Not having been out in Brixton on a Friday evening for a long time, I haven't really got a sense of where might be a good venue.  I'm thinking of Friday 21 August.


2nd suggestion - Brixton East. More upmarket. Have license I think. Again check availability. 100 Barrington Rd.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Might not fit your preferred days/times, and might not count as "brixton" but Whirled cinema can be hired out and is a nice venue
> 
> https://www.whirledcinema.com/hire


Or near there the Cambria pub have a nice upstairs room, probably the best in that area.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 5, 2015)

Upstairs at the Regent. Or dog star. Front room at Effra Social.


----------



## Casaubon (Aug 5, 2015)

Angellic said:


> I'm surprised it's not yet been turned into a bar or cafe.


If I remember correctly, they closed in the late 80s. 
I only ever remember them being used by cottagers and drug users. I used to live just across the road, and found some bizarre and disturbing scenes on my way to work.
Some time in the mid-90s I looked into the possibility of turning them into a bar (my employer at the time had money to invest), but it quickly became clear that the technical problems would make it uneconomic. 
Might be different now........maybe a themed cocktail bar serving 15-quid cocktails in upcycled Domestos bottles?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I'm confused by all the bikers at Splash - there must have been 30 of them wearing this outfit. What does NWB stand for? Why the number 14? Why spell Ride with a Y?
> 
> (Note: photo from this excellent set: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/brixton-splash-2015-superb-photo-set-by-jerry-tremaine/)



quick google threw up this: http://www.nwbrydeordie.co.uk/ and a fb page.  Bike club with chapters around the country it seems.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Karibu have a licence (the community centre @ 7 Gresham Rd). You'd have to check if they're booked. Not for a posh leaving do - more traditional Brixton.



I had thought of the Karibou, but have left it late and don't have enough money to put on food, music, etc.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

CH1 said:


> 2nd suggestion - Brixton East. More upmarket. Have license I think. Again check availability. 100 Barrington Rd.



Lovely space, been to an exhibition there, but its very costly to hire for a do.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 5, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Lovely space, been to an exhibition there, but its very costly to hire for a do.


5k for bare hire, I believe.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

Rushy said:


> 5k for bare hire, I believe.



£1,300 for a Friday night


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

The Regent upstairs room is perfect, and only £100!!  I've tried calling to check availability.  Thanks.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh, maybe they have a minimum spend.  The dogstar and Effra social have min spend of £1000.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

I guess I need to look for a pub which doesn't get too crowded early eve, and is fairly close to Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 5, 2015)

shygirl said:


> £1,300 for a Friday night


For the whole thing or one floor? A mate was quoted £5k for his wedding on a Saturday. Probably should have said it was a "family gathering"!


----------



## Rushy (Aug 5, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Oh, maybe they have a minimum spend.  The dogstar and Effra social have min spend of £1000.


snowy_again ?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 5, 2015)

If you charm Matt there'll only be a small minimum spend. Tends to close down the music by 11 though.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> If you charm Matt there'll only be a small minimum spend. Tends to close down the music by 11 though.



At the Prince Regent?  It doesn't say anything about minimum spend, so I've emailed them to ask about availability.   Thanks for the tips.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2015)

I was astounded by the cost of Brixton East, as I'd thought it was some kind of arty co-op type thing, but its a private business.  They subsidise some stuff for/by community, tho', which is a good thing.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> quick google threw up this: http://www.nwbrydeordie.co.uk/ and a fb page.  Bike club with chapters around the country it seems.


I also found those, plus their twitter feed and their instagram, and went through masses of photos and comments without getting any answers. It seems to be all about black guys with sports bikes. 

There's also North West Bikers http://www.northwestbikers.net/ but that seems to be a more general thing with all types of bikes and lots of white guys.


----------



## Anthony Pommell (Aug 5, 2015)

shygirl said:


> I had thought of the Karibou, but have left it late and don't have enough money to put on food, music, etc.


Hi Shygirl, try calling Louise @ Club 414 Brixton, Coldharbour lane on 02079249322


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2015)

shygirl said:


> At the Prince Regent?  It doesn't say anything about minimum spend, so I've emailed them to ask about availability.   Thanks for the tips.


Be aware that the music has to be kept pretty quiet upstairs at the Regent.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 5, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> If I remember correctly, they closed in the late 80s.
> I only ever remember them being used by cottagers and drug users. I used to live just across the road, and found some bizarre and disturbing scenes on my way to work.
> Some time in the mid-90s I looked into the possibility of turning them into a bar (my employer at the time had money to invest), but it quickly became clear that the technical problems would make it uneconomic.
> Might be different now........maybe a themed cocktail bar serving 15-quid cocktails in upcycled Domestos bottles?




A pop down?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 5, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I also found those, plus their twitter feed and their instagram, and went through masses of photos and comments without getting any answers. It seems to be all about black guys with sports bikes.
> 
> There's also North West Bikers http://www.northwestbikers.net/ but that seems to be a more general thing with all types of bikes and lots of white guys.


The faces covered up gangster style "about us" page is a bit .


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 5, 2015)

It's similar to BikeLife http://ukbikelife.com/, also a mostly (but not exclusively) black thing about pulling wheelies and 'taking over' by riding around in masked groups. Interesting psychology - the Marlon Brando 'Wild One' biker gang thing, but a black interpretation of it, with sports bikes rather than Harleys or British rockers' bikes. BikeLife has its roots in Philadelphia. Dunno whether NWBRydeOrDie is also US-inspired.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 5, 2015)

I wonder what is so very important about getting to the Isle of Wight?


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 5, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The faces covered up gangster style "about us" page is a bit .



 Last time I saw a group of guys looking so gay was Village People, Wembley, 1996-ish. Someone should tell them that 60mph is not cool in heavily populated urban centres.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2015)

Tonight's rainbow...


----------



## Effrasurfer (Aug 6, 2015)

shygirl said:


> I was astounded by the cost of Brixton East, as I'd thought it was some kind of arty co-op type thing, but its a private business.  They subsidise some stuff for/by community, tho', which is a good thing.


St Matthews Tenants Hall has a bar, a kitchen, a massive amount of space and can be hired for a fraction of those prices. Just sayin'


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2015)

Effrasurfer said:


> St Matthews Tenants Hall has a bar, a kitchen, a massive amount of space and can be hired for a fraction of those prices. Just sayin'


Out of (serious) interest, how much?

BTW before anyone asks why I (or others here) don't just hire the commumity hall on this estate, it's a long story with a lot of backbiting.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 6, 2015)

Anthony Pommell said:


> Hi Shygirl, try calling Louise @ Club 414 Brixton, Coldharbour lane on 02079249322


Thanks, will do.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rushy said:


> 5k for bare hire, I believe.


For how many days?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rushy said:


> For the whole thing or one floor? A mate was quoted £5k for his wedding on a Saturday. Probably should have said it was a "family gathering"!


Don't know how many functions Brixton East do - but I did notice one a few months ago with two SIA security guards in appropriately posh suits à la Lennox Lewis. And bubbly waving guests all over the pavement and Barrington Road. Made the Domino on a match night look almost tame.

The wedding market is something else pricewise - I have a friend who used to work at the Fox & Greyhound in Dulwich Village. You needed a top-up mortgage to have your wedding reception there.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't begrudge Brixton East hiring the place out at a premium. They've put on some great community events.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2015)

shygirl said:


> I was astounded by the cost of Brixton East, as I'd thought it was some kind of arty co-op type thing, but its a private business.  They subsidise some stuff for/by community, tho', which is a good thing.


I was astounded too. I've been to exhibitions, and a couple of meetings. Seen what seem to be council meetings going on in there day time on occasion. 
I assumed price would be tailored to the event - though that was  never stipulated in this case.

Last year Urban had a meet-up where we occupied the front room and some of the tables outside at the Effra Social. I think this was informal, rather than a paid for hire. Is this not possible for your event?


----------



## steeeve (Aug 6, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Thanks, will do.



Back room of the Elm Park Tavern is free bar a £100 minimum spend if you've not found anywhere yet


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 6, 2015)

If any dealers outside KFC need a customer, there's one waiting for you up Brixton Hill. He wants you to deliver. It's gentrification gone mad.

*



420 needed! Brixton hill / stretham hill (Streatham hill)

Click to expand...

*


> *In need of some good bud.*
> 
> *I'm in Brixton hill area. *
> 
> ...



*http://london.craigslist.co.uk/wan/5158225973.html*


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 6, 2015)

I noticed there where 2 police up especially early by the bus stops near Morleys at about 7am - were thay expecting crowd trouble because of the Tube strike? Did the bus queues really need any policing?


----------



## superfly101 (Aug 6, 2015)

Blast from the past :0


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> If any dealers outside KFC need a customer, there's one waiting for you up Brixton Hill. He wants you to deliver. It's gentrification gone mad.
> 
> 
> *http://london.craigslist.co.uk/wan/5158225973.html*



I was desperate.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 7, 2015)

Lots of Brixton / HH /Camberwell / LJ in this:


----------



## Rushy (Aug 7, 2015)

I was watching them film that in the park though had no idea what it was about. Looked like drunk people dancing at a wedding at the time. Certainly benefits from having been cut into very short bits!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 7, 2015)

urbanspaceman said:


> .....She told me that previously Splash spent a lot on portable WCs (I noticed a lot of men and women pissing in public yesterday) and rubbish cleanup. Also Splash used to arrange a children's area, art exhibits, non-food stalls selling this and that, a multiplicity of food stalls, and some cultural diversity in the type of music played....


Are the Standard raiding Urban75 for material?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Are the Standard raiding Urban75 for material?
> View attachment 75028


Guys were lined up on my old street pissing against the fences on the pavement. Girls living downstairs said guys were just pissing straight through the garden gate and gave them the finger when they complained.

It is gross. Splash organisers are clearly pretty inexperienced.  But Lambeth has form with not ensuring events have public loos.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Guys were lined up on my old street pissing against the fences on the pavement. Girls living downstairs said guys were just pissing straight through the garden gate and gave them the finger when they complained.
> 
> It is gross. Splash organisers are clearly pretty inexperienced.  But Lambeth has form with not ensuring events have public loos.


For some of us, mass pissing against our walls is an everyday occurrence and something that is unlikely to get solved until the day Lambeth stop dishing out drinks licences to every newly arrived entrepreneur without adding in conditions that they must supply sufficient loos for their patrons. Brixton Station Road at Pop chucking out time is awash with urine and there's plenty of the yellow stuff coming out of the Village and making its way onto the Barrier Block green/Carlton Mansions.

And, of course, Lambeth need to make more public loos available, especially around the tube station and Windrush Sq. This is the sort of thing you might have thought the cash-sucking Bid might be lobbying for too, but they're extra useless.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 7, 2015)

editor said:


> For some of us, mass pissing against our walls is an everyday occurrence and something that is unlikely to get solved until the day Lambeth stop dishing out drinks licences to every newly arrived entrepreneur without adding in conditions that they must supply sufficient loos for their patrons. Brixton Station Road at Pop chucking out time is awash with urine and there's plenty of the yellow stuff coming out of the Village and making its way onto the Barrier Block green/Carlton Mansions.
> 
> And, of course, Lambeth need to make more public loos available, especially around the tube station and Windrush Sq. This is the sort of thing you might have thought the cash-sucking Bid might be lobbying for too, but they're extra useless.


I'm surprised that CHL only started experiencing the problem since the village opened. Its been a major problem in both the central Brixton streets I've lived on since the 90s (pure coincidence, I assure you). They used to have to jet wash Tunstall Road every weekend morning.

But yes. Its exactly the kind of thing BID should be sorting out.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I'm surprised that CHL only started experiencing the problem since the village opened. Its been a major problem in both the central Brixton streets I've lived on since the 90s (pure coincidence, I assure you). They used to have to jet wash Tunstall Road every weekend morning.
> 
> But yes. Its exactly the kind of thing BID should be sorting out.


I didn't actually say that it had only become a problem since the Village opened - people have been doing it for decades.

But given that the Village attracts growng hordes of drinking tourists most nights of the week and has only minimal toilet facilities, it's hardly a revelation to discover that increasing numbers are opting for al fresco pissing nearby.


----------



## elmpp (Aug 7, 2015)

editor said:


> I didn't actually say that it had only become a problem since the Village opened - people have been doing it for decades.
> 
> But given that the Village attracts growng hordes of drinking tourists most nights of the week and has only minimal toilet facilities, it's hardly a revelation to discover that increasing numbers are opting for al fresco pissing nearby.


But the only place you did actually mention was Pop and the Village?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Are the Standard raiding Urban75 for material?
> View attachment 75028



The issue of toilets is now London wide problem.

In central London (Westminster Council) they are now charging 50 pence to use public toilet. They few that they have not managed to put turnstiles in are now no longer kept clean. ie Broadwick street and Marylebone.

City of London also recently started charging for toilets.

These two are the richest Councils  in London.

The thing is public toilets are not the top of list of Council problems any more.

Though I notice Camden has not gone down the route of charging yet.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)

What with the craze for popups, why can't we just have more popup toilets?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 7, 2015)

The Lambeth Community Toilet scheme is a decent idea, although poorly publicised.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> The Lambeth Community Toilet scheme is a decent idea, although poorly publicised.


I thought McD's on the corner of Acre Lane was supposed to be part of it, but given what happened on last month, apparently not.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 7, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I thought McD's on the corner of Acre Lane was supposed to be part of it, but given what happened on last month, apparently not.


Apparently it closed during Splash after fighting broke out over the loos.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2015)

There should be a kind of airbnb for toilets. So if you need one you go on your smartphone app and see if anyone nearby will let you use theirs for 20p.

I am going to take this to the Dragons' Den.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 8, 2015)

teuchter said:


> There should be a kind of airbnb for toilets. So if you need one you go on your smartphone app and see if anyone nearby will let you use theirs for 20p.
> 
> I am going to take this to the Dragons' Den.


Someone was telling me they were offered £10 to take a shit in their loo during Splash!

So apparently there were 14 toilets provided. And the recommended for a 20,000 crowd is 150. Lambeth are so desperately amateur.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Someone was telling me they were offered £10 to take a shit in their loo during Splash!
> 
> So apparently there were 14 toilets provided. And the recommended for a 20,000 crowd is 150. Lambeth are so desperately amateur.


People hire their loos out during Carnival...


----------



## Ms T (Aug 8, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Someone was telling me they were offered £10 to take a shit in their loo during Splash!
> 
> So apparently there were 14 toilets provided. And the recommended for a 20,000 crowd is 150. Lambeth are so desperately amateur.


Splash has become a mini Notting Hill carnival. Who organises it? I don't really see why Lambeth should pay for the loos.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 8, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Splash has become a mini Notting Hill carnival. Who organises it? I don't really see why Lambeth should pay for the loos.


The amateur nature of the organisers is a given. Lambeth, however, set the conditions and should have enough experience to know that 20,000 people will need a lot of toilets.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 8, 2015)

Shooting on combermere road. About 15 young people involved in a fight, car got smashed, then a shot. Most legged it by the time police and ambulece arrived. Poor guy sounded very much in pain but thakfully alive. Be careful if you're out.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 8, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> The Lambeth Community Toilet scheme is a decent idea, although poorly publicised.


Decent idea but always had the feeling of passing the problem along to somebody else and then turning you back to it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2015)

I see Plan B is being reopened as Phonox. http://phonox.co.uk
They have a great resident, Jasper James, and a sound music policy with some so d bookings, so fair play to them. They're run by the people who run XOYO and The Nest, so they should know what they're doing. Will have to visit soon


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2015)

elmpp said:


> But the only place you did actually mention was Pop and the Village?


Might that possibly be because they're two examples of new Brixton drinking destinations that are proving popular with tourists?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I see Plan B is being reopened as Phonox. http://phonox.co.uk
> They have a great resident, Jasper James, and a sound music policy with some so d bookings, so fair play to them. They're run by the people who run XOYO and The Nest, so they should know what they're doing. Will have to visit soon


Looks like it will be weekends only. Is that you you read it?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Splash has become a mini Notting Hill carnival. Who organises it? I don't really see why Lambeth should pay for the loos.


I'd suggest that it almost certainly brings in more benefits to local traders than the Brixton BID.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Looks like it will be weekends only. Is that you you read it?


Probably. maybe Thursdays too.


----------



## Sam Antenna (Aug 8, 2015)

Care about the London housing crisis, and its effect on Brixton residents? Like a good music / drink / food / people?

COME TO THIS ON TUESDAY: https://www.facebook.com/events/1596735273910574/


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2015)

Brixton tesco staff horribly homophobic toward gay couple.  All over twitter.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2015)

Sam Antenna said:


> Care about the London housing crisis, and its effect on Brixton residents? Like a good music / drink / food / people?
> 
> COME TO THIS ON TUESDAY: https://www.facebook.com/events/1596735273910574/



Some Brixton residents will be busy at Lambeth Town Hall, giving Green Cllr Scott Ainslie some moral support when he calls in the Lambeth "cabinet's" rubber-stamping of the decision to bulldoze Cressingham Gardens at full council, 7-9pm that evening.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Brixton tesco staff horribly homophobic toward gay couple.  All over twitter.


Fucking abominable behaviour...Tesco staff, shame on you.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

Sam Antenna said:


> Care about the London housing crisis, and its effect on Brixton residents? Like a good music / drink / food / people?
> 
> COME TO THIS ON TUESDAY: https://www.facebook.com/events/1596735273910574/


Best of luck with that - your work is greatly appreciated.  BTW I suggest you contact Brixton Buzz (see the top of the page) - they'll happily add you to the listings etc.   

Each of us work better with our own strengths, and mine lies elsewhere.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Fucking abominable behaviour...Tesco staff, shame on you.


Yep really nasty stuff too.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Fucking abominable behaviour...Tesco staff, shame on you.


A huge business mistake, given the power of the pink pound in this area.  But still inexcusable even if no same sex couples had money to spend.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2015)

Some people are just pig ignorant thick.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

Greebo said:


> A huge business mistake, given the power of the pink pound in this area.  But still inexcusable even if no same sex couples had money to spend.


And it wasn't just one employee...that's made my blood boil this evening.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Some people are just pig ignorant thick.


I wonder what excuses they'll come up with, lies even.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I wonder what excuses they'll come up with, lies even.


Prob play religious card.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And it wasn't just one employee...that's made my blood boil this evening.


So, bad training and/or supervision then; if I was in management at that branch I'd be shitting myself right now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2015)

The geezer who they were doing it to has 60k followers on twitter. Bad move .


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Prob play religious card.


Can they do that?


----------



## lefteri (Aug 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I see Plan B is being reopened as Phonox. http://phonox.co.uk
> They have a great resident, Jasper James, and a sound music policy with some so d bookings, so fair play to them. They're run by the people who run XOYO and The Nest, so they should know what they're doing. Will have to visit soon



Me too, we should synchronise watches

Hope they haven't changed the moulded concrete acoustic wall as it contributed to exemplary acoustics in there, so rare for new clubs. Also hope they stick in a system at least as good as the previous one. Also hope it won't be full of dicks, can but dream


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Can they do that?


Dunno, cert not a valid excuse.


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Can they do that?


Legally it doesn't get them off anything- so if they incited hatred/violence, saying 'god made me do it' won't get you off. 

If Tesco fire them, and they cry god, it won't help them legally but may win them support in some parts of the community


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

Manter said:


> Legally it doesn't get them off anything- so if they incited hatred/violence, saying 'god made me do it' won't get you off.
> 
> If Tesco fire them, and they cry god, it won't help them legally but may win them support in some parts of the community


Yeah i didn't think they could...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Prob play religious card.


Won't wash.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2015)

More along the lines of "in my bible it says its a sin so therefore I act like a complete tosspot to strangers" line.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2015)

Ruddy hell it's busy around Brixton tonight. Big queues outside the Dogstar, Market House, Prince of Wales etc....


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 9, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Brixton tesco staff horribly homophobic toward gay couple.  All over twitter.


Read about it online when you posted this. To have to think and pull yourself up before you show the person you love some emotion in public is passive aggression at its worst. 

To put a positive spin on it I think what the guys experienced in Tesco is much rarer now. The way people have reacted with universal disgust is an indicator of how homophobia won't be tolerated by anybody who isn't a knuckle dragging dope. 

Also a shout out for Stonewall. My wife has worked with them in the past and they are brilliant.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 9, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Brixton tesco staff horribly homophobic toward gay couple.  All over twitter.




Which branch of Tesco? There are so many in  Brixton...


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 9, 2015)

Lambeth MPS twitter feed is reporting there was a fatal shooting in Flaxman Rd last night.  
After the incident in Stockwell the night before, I really, really hope this isn't a return to gang turf fights


----------



## lefteri (Aug 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Ruddy hell it's busy around Brixton tonight. Big queues outside the Dogstar, Market House, Prince of Wales etc....



I guess having electric social and plan b out of action must be partly responsible for that


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2015)

lang rabbie said:


> Lambeth MPS twitter feed is reporting there was a fatal shooting in Flaxman Rd last night.
> After the incident in Stockwell the night before, I really, really hope this isn't a return to gang turf fights
> 
> 
> View attachment 75110


What happened on Stockwell Road? I went past this morning and saw a section of pavement taped off and police standing guard.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 9, 2015)

T & P said:


> What happened on Stockwell Road? I went past this morning and saw a section of pavement taped off and police standing guard.


The Standard are reporting centre of the incident was Combermere Road.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 9, 2015)

From Chief Inspector Roy Smith, Lambeth Police:

1.   During the early hours of Saturday 8th August police were called to reports of a disturbance in Combermere Road, Stockwell. Police officers from Lambeth Borough Emergency Response were on scene within minutes and three adult male victims were taken to hospital one suffering from a gunshot wound to his leg, a male with stab wounds to his hands and a third male with serious stab wounds to his back & face.

Enquiries are ongoing at this stage by Detectives from Operation Trident and there have been no arrests yet. Anyone with any information or who may have heard or seen anything are asked to contact the police by calling 101 or Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.

Additional neighbourhood police officers will be on patrol this evening and over the weekend.

2.   A murder overnight of a young male in Flaxman Road following an outbreak of violence (Flaxman Road is on the Southwark border beyond Angell Town Estate).


----------



## OrangeSoda (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi all, longtime lurker. Did anybody hear about the terrible accident last Sunday around 9pm after Brixton Splash? Those motorbike guys were zooming up and down Brixton/Streatham Hill. Well one them fell off the bike and lost his leg by Brixton Bus Garage, not sure it was cut off or it ripped off. Pretty serious, they put up a white screen to give him privacy, they managed to stabilise him and took him to hospital. Lots of police and a helicopter, they closed off the road in both directions.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2015)

Got this via BRUG committee:

Here's a good opportunity for local campaigns...



Call out to Brixton people, especially with those with a cause to promote to a worldwide audience. The group ASIAN DUB FOUNDATION will be filmimg a video for their track STAND UP in Brixton next Tuesday 11th Aug at 12.00, meeting outside Brixton Tube.


They want people to shout the chorus 'Stand Up'. Bring Banners, wear T-Shirts to promote your campaign.


Spread far and wide,

(might be of interest to Greebo ViolentPanda)

also editor Tricky Skills


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> They want people to shout the chorus 'Stand Up'. Bring Banners, wear T-Shirts to promote your campaign.


Brixton, next Tuesday:


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2015)

lang rabbie said:


> Brixton, next Tuesday:
> View attachment 75150


In timehonoured tradition.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 9, 2015)

lang rabbie said:


> The Standard are reporting centre of the incident was Combermere Road.


DietCokeGirl posted about this as it was happening.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 9, 2015)

Angellic said:


> Which branch of Tesco? There are so many in  Brixton...


As BigMoaner said, Acre Lane store.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 9, 2015)

I've been traveling 49 years to get here, not me this post.
I called heads, it was ok.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've been traveling 49 years to get here, not me this post.
> I called heads, it was ok.


Dexter, if you ever want or need to drop by some time, you know where VP and I are.  You're entirely free to ignore, decline, or accept - no hard feelings.

He's usually in even when I'm not and VP would enjoy the bloke talk, whether you're on urban or not.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 9, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Dexter, if you ever want or need to drop by some time, you know where VP and I are.  You're entirely free to ignore, decline, or accept - no hard feelings.
> 
> He's usually in even when I'm not and VP would enjoy the bloke talk, whether you're on urban or not.



Thank you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 9, 2015)

This is no country for poor people.
You don't know what you are talking about; do you?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 10, 2015)

This murder in Stockwell sounds like summertime madness all over again


> One witness, who asked not to be named, said: "At about 1.10am I heard a commotion and I saw a large group of people running down the street.
> "They seemed to be chasing somebody. There was a lot of them. A hundred maybe, or possibly more like 200 people.
> "I thought it must be some sort of flash mob or something along those lines - this is quite a lively area.
> "But then a couple of minutes later I heard a gunshot and I realised it was a much more serious situation."
> ...


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2015)

Some interesting stuff on this week: 
Our picks of what’s on in Brixton this week: gigs, clubs & parties: Monday 10th – Sunday 16th August

In particular: 

*Saturday 15th August: Lambeth Left Unity host ‘Solidarity Games for Greece’ at Brockwell Park*
Lambeth Left Unity are organising a sports-day fundraising event in Brockwell Park on Saturday 15th August – where they will be raising money for Medical Aid for Greece. There will be rounders, cricket, 5-a-side football and much more. The event is open to all and (as long as it’s not pouring with rain), sounds like it could be a good laugh.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2015)

Some photos from around town:

















Brixton scenes – mattress man, balloons and an al fresco office or two, Aug 2015


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 10, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> This murder in Stockwell sounds like summertime madness all over again


Having also witnessed it, I'd say that quote is a huge exaggeration. There was about 15-20 and most had already gone before the police arrived.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2015)

I witnessed bit of drama on Dalberg Rd this morning. A black BMW came careering down the one-way system off Effra, took the bend much too fast, swerved out of control and wrapped itself round a lamppost next to the bus stop. Luckily there was no one on the pavement, although a couple of minutes later I could have been, and a couple of minutes earlier a woman with a baby had been there. The airbags were inflated in the car, and both driver and passenger got out unscathed - then scarpered, leaving the car leaking oil onto the road!


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 10, 2015)

That junction's bonkers


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I witnessed bit of drama on Dalberg Rd this morning. A black BMW came careering down the one-way system off Effra, took the bend much too fast, swerved out of control and wrapped itself round a lamppost next to the bus stop. Luckily there was no one on the pavement, although a couple of minutes later I could have been, and a couple of minutes earlier a woman with a baby had been there. The airbags were inflated in the car, and both driver and passenger got out unscathed - then scarpered, leaving the car leaking oil onto the road!


We have an artists's impression.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> That junction's bonkers


Yes, loads of people in the flats saw what happened and came out. They said there are loads of accidents there. The police came and said the car was uninsured - and possibly stolen - which is why the driver and his mate ran off, presumably. What struck me was the massive bang the car made on impact.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Yes, loads of people in the flats saw what happened and came out. They said there are loads of accidents there. The police came and said the car was uninsured - and possibly stolen - which is why the driver and his mate ran off, presumably. What struck me was the massive bang the car made on impact.


We've had some impressive stolen car shunts in and around my estate, but this was easily one of the most dramatic:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/dramatic-car-crash-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I witnessed bit of drama on Dalberg Rd this morning. A black BMW came careering down the one-way system off Effra, took the bend much too fast, swerved out of control and wrapped itself round a lamppost next to the bus stop. Luckily there was no one on the pavement, although a couple of minutes later I could have been, and a couple of minutes earlier a woman with a baby had been there. The airbags were inflated in the car, and both driver and passenger got out unscathed - then scarpered, leaving the car leaking oil onto the road!


Fucking wankers. Lucky it was very early and nobody was in the parked cars or on the footpath. 

I saw something similar on Acre lane many years ago. A car coming up out of Brixton going too fast to make the turn off and smashing into the wall. 100 yards earlier and me and my wife and friends were dead.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Yes, loads of people in the flats saw what happened and came out. They said there are loads of accidents there. The police came and said the car was uninsured - and possibly stolen - which is why the driver and his mate ran off, presumably. What struck me was the massive bang the car made on impact.



It's the one way system which means they speed down and then either turn left (not indicating) into Barnwell / Dalberg on a blind corner or turn right and almost hit a bus after the blind corner. The little strip got some TfL cash but that was just for the junction of Barnwell (extended pavements to make the corner harder to take at speed) and then the junction of Waterlane (the mini island).


----------



## Rushy (Aug 10, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> It's the one way system which means they speed down and then either turn left (not indicating) into Barnwell / Dalberg on a blind corner or turn right and almost hit a bus after the blind corner. The little strip got some TfL cash but that was just for the junction of Barnwell (extended pavements to make the corner harder to take at speed) and then the junction of Waterlane (the mini island).


I had to stop and guide traffic there a couple of weeks ago as a driver casually headed the wrong way down it from brixton water lane towards the fairly blind bend.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I had to stop and guide traffic there a couple of weeks ago as a driver casually headed the wrong way down it from brixton water lane towards the fairly blind bend.


I've encountered cars going the wrong way down BWL a couple of times!


----------



## Manter (Aug 10, 2015)

Tbf, the signage if you're coming from our way is rubbish.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 10, 2015)

Manter said:


> Tbf, the signage if you're coming from our way is rubbish.


I thought she looked a bit familiar...


----------



## Rushy (Aug 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I've encountered cars going the wrong way down BWL a couple of times!


I remember someone pointing out to me when crossing a one way road that I didn't need to look both ways. I begged to differ.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 10, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> It's the one way system which means they speed


I'm inclined to take the view that it's primarily the drivers which cause the speeding.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I witnessed bit of drama on Dalberg Rd this morning. A black BMW came careering down the one-way system off Effra, took the bend much too fast, swerved out of control and wrapped itself round a lamppost next to the bus stop. Luckily there was no one on the pavement, although a couple of minutes later I could have been, and a couple of minutes earlier a woman with a baby had been there. The airbags were inflated in the car, and both driver and passenger got out unscathed - then scarpered, leaving the car leaking oil onto the road!


The way the car had wrapped itself around the pole of the bus stop was impressive - it was still there at lunchtime.



Ms T said:


> I've encountered cars going the wrong way down BWL a couple of times!


 I've seen that too, seems to happen regularly.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> The way the car had wrapped itself around the pole of the bus stop was impressive - it was still there at lunchtime.


I'm not surprised! It was going at a hell of a speed.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone know what's going on in Atlantic Road (Railton Road bit)?
When I set out to Lidl about 40 mins ago it was all sealed off at junction with Coldharbour Lane with multiple squad cars.
Vining Rd also sealed off at Atlantic Rd end.
Presumably a nasty traffic accident?


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know what's going on in Atlantic Road (Railton Road bit)?
> When I set out to Lidl about 40 mins ago it was all sealed off at junction with Coldharbour Lane with multiple squad cars.
> Vining Rd also sealed off at Atlantic Rd end.
> Presumably a nasty traffic accident?


according to the policeman I spoke to it was a nasty accident - didn't say any more though


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2015)

Red carpet being rolled out for Zac Effron premiere at Ritzy...


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2015)

The red carpet zigzags round the tree, taking up half the square. I can't remember the Ritzy ever catering for such a large mob. There are already 50 girls waiting.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep. Its such a roundabout route that he might very well need directions.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2015)

The carpet starts in the street drinker zone. And Zac is an alcoholic - what if if he gets a whiff of Special Brew?


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> The red carpet zigzags round the tree, taking up half the square. I can't remember the Ritzy ever catering for such a large mob. There are already 50 girls waiting.


Hopefully they'll all join in with the Cressingham Gardens protest outside the Town Hall at 6pm. That would be fun.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2015)

The whole shindig is just begging to be hijacked by one of the many local campaign groups.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Some guys with a loud sound system were getting into political mode outside KFC just now. You could hear it down as far as Market House.
As there are some police at the Ritzy's gazebo I guess they activists may get moved on.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Goodly number of demonstrators and a Left Unity banner on the Town Hall steps at 6.50pm - for the special call-in Scrutiny Committee meeting regarding Cressingham Gardens.

The stars were meanwhile arrived by limo unmolested (except by the rain).


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Goodly number of demonstrators and a Left Unity banner on the Town Hall steps at 6.50pm - for the special call-in Scrutiny Committee meeting regarding Cressingham Gardens.
> 
> The stars were meanwhile arrived by limo unmolested (except by the rain).


<waves!> Not as good an attendence as the last demo - but 50-60 I reckon is not bad for a drizzly tues evening.  Heard Mr Corbyn (brother of Jeremy) giving a speech against council regeneration' on the steps of the town hall. 

Were you outside the Ritzy to catch a glimpse of Zac?  The 80 yr old ladies from Cressingham, that I was chatting to, reckon he is so short that it would be hard to see him.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2015)

I saw Zac and Emily. He was short and she had clothes on for a change.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> <waves!> Not as good an attendence as the last demo - but 50-60 I reckon is not bad for a drizzly tues evening.  Heard Mr Corbyn (brother of Jeremy) giving a speech against council regeneration' on the steps of the town hall.
> 
> Were you outside the Ritzy to catch a glimpse of Zac?  The 80 yr old ladies from Cressingham, that I was chatting to, reckon he is so short that it would be hard to see him.


I think I saw him - sheltering under an umbrella (being held for him) and with about 25 press cameras trained on him. Not really up with Hollywood stars. I was hoping someone would demonstrate on some pretext, but no joy.

I'm into charismatic odd-balls. Had I known about Werner Hertzog coming a few years ago I would have booked a seat in the front row.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 11, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I saw Zac and Emily. He was short and she had clothes on for a change.


well it was a bit chilly and drizzly this evening.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Heard Mr Corbyn (brother of Jeremy) giving a speech against council regeneration' on the steps of the town hall.


I picked up an election address by Piers Corbyn (there was a by election in his ward same day as the general election).
He does have a long record on local housing, including squatting. Probably originally Labour, but now stands as independent.
If I find his election address I'll put it up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> <waves!> Not as good an attendence as the last demo - but 50-60 I reckon is not bad for a drizzly tues evening.  Heard Mr Corbyn (brother of Jeremy) giving a speech against council regeneration' on the steps of the town hall.




50-60? Fantastic! When I sent the press release out on Friday, I was hoping for 20-30 tops at such short notice. 



> Were you outside the Ritzy to catch a glimpse of Zac?  The 80 yr old ladies from Cressingham, that I was chatting to, reckon he is so short that it would be hard to see him.



I always find it hard to believe that little gang are in their 80s, cos they're so sprightly and mischievous-looking!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Heard Mr Corbyn (brother of Jeremy) giving a speech against council regeneration' on the steps of the town hall.





CH1 said:


> I picked up an election address by Piers Corbyn (there was a by election in his ward same day as the general election). If I find his election address I'll put it up.


Apologies for the quality - it was from an esoteric source (floor of Imperial College union bar- in July!)


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2015)

Some bizarre Shard Fear going on there. Surely not a vote winner unless everyone is on acid on polling day.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Some bizarre Shard Fear going on there. Surely not a vote winner unless everyone is on acid on polling day.


He got 67 votes. I found the reported self-confession that Rev Hughes replacement was a shoplifter at the age of 10 more intriguing.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2015)

He's wasted on politics, he should be writing Hollywood screenplays.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

Red carpet and high security as Hollywood’s Zac Efron breezes into Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## peterkro (Aug 12, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I picked up an election address by Piers Corbyn (there was a by election in his ward same day as the general election).
> He does have a long record on local housing, including squatting. Probably originally Labour, but now stands as independent.
> If I find his election address I'll put it up.


Piers was to be found at squatting disputes all over London in the seventies and eighties.Sound bloke,he makes a living with long range weather forecasting,based mainly I think on sunspot activity which kind of flies in the face of a lot of scientific research,but he's good enough insurance companies pay him for advance forecasts.(originally a Marxist by the way IMG )


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 12, 2015)

There is now a collection point for the Food Bank in Sainsburys on Tulse hill & Brixton Water Lane near the window.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I picked up an election address by Piers Corbyn (there was a by election in his ward same day as the general election).
> He does have a long record on local housing, including squatting. Probably originally Labour, but now stands as independent.
> If I find his election address I'll put it up.



Article here about Piers early days.




> Led by Piers Corbyn, brother of Islington MP Jeremy, the squatters installed a café, hosted festivals and even opened an office which helped to re-house the homeless.
> 
> “Huntley Street was the centre of a lot of things because it was the centre of the London Squatters Union,” Mr Corbyn recalled after the reunion on Saturday.



As peterkro says Piers was a member of the International Marxist Group. Despite the name the were small in number but influential. Another well known member was Tariq Ali who was involved in anti Vietnam war protests.

IMG members were involved in the "Black Dwarf" magazine that Tariq edited.

IMG were "entryists" ie not against being in Labour party. Piers was a Labour Cllr.

Piers was on radio last week talking about weather prediction. He is a clever guy and has developed his own weather prediction which apparently rivals Met with a lot less resources. 

Piers is still on hard left but is also a climate change denier.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Article here about Piers early days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMG were an odd group some of them were vanguardists some were not far from anarchists.Looking back Piers was odd never a flicker of his sexuality or sex life,the guy was/is a nerd he started doing weather forecasts at five years old (his peanut butter sandwiches  were legendary).I mainly know him from Elgin Av and Villa road (there was an flow between the two),never known him to say a thing that wasn't about solidarity even to those of us he disagreed with.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2015)

peterkro said:


> IMG were an odd group some of them were vanguardists some were not far from anarchists.Looking back Piers was odd never a flicker of his sexuality or sex life,the guy was/is a nerd he started doing weather forecasts at five years old (his peanut butter sandwiches  were legendary).I mainly know him from Elgin Av and Villa road (there was an flow between the two),never known him to say a thing that wasn't about solidarity even to those of us he disagreed with.



I have heard him speak and he comes across like you say. I do not think his young audience realised who he was. 

IMG were imo much more open type of Trotskyite group than others. Partly due to the times they were living in. 

His brother Jeremy sounds the same as him. His whole life is politics. Whats interesting is how this older generation are being listened to by younger generation in early 20s. Its like the ideas of the 60s and 70s coming back into fashion so to speak.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Some bizarre Shard Fear going on there. Surely not a vote winner unless everyone is on acid on polling day.





I have a book on squatting with a picture of a young Piers with long hair and flares living in a squat. 

Cannot find it online.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2015)

Piers weather website


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Piers weather website


1997 called and wants its website back.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like his weather forecasting is rather unscientific and he's a climate change denier.

http://www.realsceptic.com/2013/09/28/piers-corbyn-un-ipcc-stands-must-destroyed/


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2015)

Boris is a fan, anyway


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

New record shop: 
Pure Vinyl – Mango Landin’s resident DJ Claudia Wilson opens a new record shop in Brixton’s Reliance Arcade


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 13, 2015)

And used to post on here too. Lovely woman - lovely shop!


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> And used to post on here too. Lovely woman - lovely shop!


Great to have a proper independent and not some fucking wanky cool chain, high priced hipsterie or cod-indie pop up backed by public schoolboy money too.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2015)

Reading the Evil Standard today as saw that the Chuka is already plotting against Corbyn win. 

So much for the Brixton Obama.



> A moderate Labour pressure group dubbed “the Resistance” is being formed by two top shadow cabinet members as Jeremy Corbyn pulls ahead in the leadership race, the Evening Standard can reveal.



What a fucking shit Chuka is turning out to be.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 14, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Reading the Evil Standard today as saw that the Chuka is already plotting against Corbyn win.
> 
> So much for the Brixton Obama.
> 
> ...



oh and Tristam Hunt too - what a surprise!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh and Tristam Hunt too - what a surprise!



I have read his biography of Engels. Which is rather sympathetic and says his contribution to Marxism should be given more importance. Pity he does not re read it.Its a political biography in the best sense and worth reading.

Both Chuka and Hunt assumed the New Labour "Third Way" project was the only realistic option on the table. That a revamped third way would be the way forward to keep the centre ground and win elections. And there political careers would flourish. Engels would have told Tristram it would not work.

Its failed. Centre ground voters now see Tories as the way to go. Why vote for Chuka and Hunt when Osbourn/ Cameron are doing the job?

Corbyn surprising popularity - he is old left wing dinosaur in a good way- has left people like Chuka in shock as far as I can see. This was not part of the script.

If Corbyn wins then attack on him will come from press like Evil Standard and the Labour MPs like Chuka.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Reading the Evil Standard today as saw that the Chuka is already plotting against Corbyn win.
> 
> So much for the Brixton Obama.
> 
> ...



So can all these people who signed up as about supporters turn up at meetings and vote shits like him out when the next election comes?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2015)

twistedAM said:


> So can all these people who signed up as about supporters turn up at meetings and vote shits like him out when the next election comes?



That is apparently what could happen. I do not know how Cllrs and MPs are selected. But one fear being put forward in anti Corbyn camp is that Jeremy is nice guy but those around him are up for all out war deselecting Blairites using the new surge in membership.

Mark Steel has written this today. Along with Corbyns brother his application to vote was refused due to him apparently not supporting Labour values. So he wrote this. 



> It’s easy to see why those in charge of the Labour Party are so depressed. They must sit in their office crying: “Hundreds of thousands of people want to join us. It’s a disaster. And loads of them are young, and full of energy, and they’re really enthusiastic. Oh my God, why has it all gone so miserably wrong?”



I would love to see some of our Nu Labour Cllrs getting the boot. Cllr Jacko and Bennett.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 15, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Reading the Evil Standard today as saw that the Chuka is already plotting against Corbyn win.
> 
> So much for the Brixton Obama.
> 
> ...



"the resistance "

Are they 10?

Which one is in charge of making the membership badge and which one makes up the secret handshake?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> <snip> So much for the Brixton Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking shit Chuka is turning out to be.


I'm surprised that you've taken this long to realise that - didn't you and other people in the area notice how he used social media and the press etc to badmouth tenants on at least one council estate in his constituency (many of whom had been Labour voters all their adult lives)?

I've said it before and will say it again - I can't bring myself to vote Labour while it gives a blue labourite like him a job as MP.  I wish he'd find the personal integrity to cross the floor.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 15, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I'm surprised that you've taken this long to realise that - didn't you and other people in the area notice how he used social media and the press etc to badmouth tenants on at least one council estate in his constituency (many of whom had been Labour voters all their adult lives)?
> 
> I've said it before and will say it again - I can't bring myself to vote Labour while it gives a blue labourite like him a job as MP.  I wish he'd find the personal integrity to cross the floor.



Is Chuka still a member of ASmallWorld, aka 'myspace for millionaires'?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2015)

Angellic said:


> Is Chuka still a member of ASmallWorld, aka 'myspace for millionaires'?


How should I know? 

I've got far higher priorities than following him around, be it in cyberspace or elsewhere.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 15, 2015)

Greebo said:


> How should I know?
> 
> I've got far higher priorities than following him around, be it in cyberspace or elsewhere.



It was rhetorical.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2015)

Angellic said:


> It was rhetorical.


Then why ask it in the first place?


----------



## Angellic (Aug 15, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Then why ask it in the first place?




Er, to make a point maybe?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2015)

Angellic said:


> Er, to make a point maybe?


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 15, 2015)

Typhoon and Spitfire just flew over Brixton en route to do the flypast at  Whitehall for VJ Day

[EDIT] actually they were headed south so maybe on their way out


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 15, 2015)

I saw that, must have been 500 feet above Electric Avenue! But it was a Hurricane - it's got rounder wingtips than a Spitfire. And they were on their way out. They approached from the East. A Dakota, Spitfire and Swordfish were all expected. I saw the Dakota approaching from the East just before 2 pm but no sign of the other two.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 15, 2015)

Ah right. I normally tell the difference by the flush weapons but couldn't see. Plumped for spitfire as it's easier to spell


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a feeling the Telegraph and Mail will have a moan about the flypast - it was a bit shit for such a significant anniversary - just three aircraft and the first one, the Dakota, was all on its own, far ahead of the other two. Perhaps the Typhoon can't go slowly enough to fly in formation with the Dakota?


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 15, 2015)

Utter tosh. That was a good two thirds of the RAF in the skies - a formidable sight to strike fear into the hearts of even the steelyist of enemies


----------



## Smick (Aug 15, 2015)

Andy was manning the blades in Haircut Sir today. A twenty minute stream of shite about foreigners, delivered in a Cypriot accent, to a captive audience. Still, it was a good haircut and he has a few nice touches to let you know he's a pro.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 15, 2015)

Interesting Twitter profile for BV and MR traders group:

'Brixton Village & Market Row 1930s market arcades. In 2009 they looked sad but a wave of new food & shops has cheered them up. This page is run by the traders.'


----------



## leanderman (Aug 15, 2015)

Smick said:


> Andy was manning the blades in Haircut Sir today. A twenty minute stream of shite about foreigners, delivered in a Cypriot accent, to a captive audience. Still, it was a good haircut and he has a few nice touches to let you know he's a pro.



About the only good thing about hair loss is not having to risk going in there.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Interesting Twitter profile for BV and MR traders group:
> 
> 'Brixton Village & Market Row 1930s market arcades. In 2009 they looked sad but a wave of new food & shops has cheered them up. This page is run by the traders.'


It's not. It's run by one trader, who is not at all impartial.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2015)

Angell Town Estate had fair on Brixton Road yesterday:


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2015)

At last new bus shelter goes up outside KFC


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2015)

Save Our Shops and Small World Urbanism at market on Saturday.

SWU were giving away plants.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2015)

Just got this on my FB

Brixton Come Together 2015 - Venues: Friday 25th - Saturday 26th at The Ritzy cinema, The Black Culture Archive, Brixton Village. Sunday 27th at Windrush square.

Brixton Come Together returns for a 4th year for some more urban festivities. The Festival is an independent event, aiming to promote, support and engage the local community, charities/community groups, independent businesses and artists. We present a series of events in music, film, photography, literature and gastronomy, as well as numerous community stalls and activists, in one of the most vibrant and musical boroughs on the planet.

We are proud to announce collaboration with: The Ritzy Cinema, The Black Culture Archive and Brixton Village to bring an alternative event that boasts a full program of incredible live music, DJs, enriching workshops. fascinating talks, films, artists, healing, yoga, performers, Brazilian carnivals and a hell of a lot of fun to be had.

This year the festival theme is about SOCIAL HOUSING NOT SOCIAL CLEANSING. Raising awareness and building solidarity between people in similar situations and fighting similar causes.

Also this year there is a new Kids area with Selva interactive performance, circus and theatre fuse.

A fabulous list of musicians, artists, speakers and performers, from Brixton, the UK and the world, will be announced shortly.

Bring the weather! Come along! Get involved! Get inspired and Have fun!

For more information or to get involved please get in touch.
VOLUNTEERS we need you!
 Email: cometogetherbrixton@gmail.com
Twitter: Brixcome2gether


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2015)

See @Tricky Skills has piece on Lambeth Labour Cllr intervention into the leadership contest. A petition:




> The petition states:
> 
> “The new leader of the Labour Party must have legitimacy or we risk another divisive, expensive leadership contest and losing public credibility. Across the country we are seeing widespread infiltration.
> 
> ...



ffs

Reminds me of this article


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2015)

A couple of new Small World Urbanism plant boxes outside the Rec:


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 16, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> See @Tricky Skills has piece on Lambeth Labour Cllr intervention into the leadership contest.



The Progress Cllr for my ward has managed to get 15 signatures on his petition. This hasn't changed since Thursday morning. Among those wanting the leadership contest stopped is fellow Progress Cllr Ed Davie, plus the apolitical Office Boy for Council Leader Lib Peck, another Progress Cllr.

An alternative petition has appeared.

This currently has 209 signatures


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> See @Tricky Skills has piece on Lambeth Labour Cllr intervention into the leadership contest. A petition:
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Bigham is just another dead-eyed right-Labour meatsack looking to be the next Steve Reed. Lets hope no constituency ever gets the waster cunt foisted on them


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2015)

In other Brixton/ Lambeth news was listening to the BBC radio news this morning and said Lambeth is now first Council to ban the laughing gas ( the little metal cylinders). The ban has just come into force in Lambeth:



> Lambeth Council in London has become the first in the UK to ban the use of nitrous oxide, or laughing gas, as a recreational drug.
> 
> Although medically safe and not illegal, the chemical can cause a drop in blood pressure, fainting and heart attacks when used on a regular basis.
> 
> ...



So its not illegal. ie its not a criminal offence to use it. But Lambeth Council decided to bring in on the spot fines for use in public.

What a bunch of kill joys Lambeth Labour Cllrs are.

Going to be interesting to see how this "on the spot" fine will work. I expect the police have better things to do.



> Ms Edbrooke said the council hoped the ban would get a message across to the public.
> 
> "It's not healthy, just because they're caused legal highs does not mean they're good for your health," she said.
> 
> Local police and council officers will both enforce the ban.



This smacks of the Nu Labour unpleasant authoritarianism they demonstrated when in government. 

What Council officers will enforce ban?


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> In other Brixton/ Lambeth news was listening to the BBC radio news this morning and said Lambeth is now first Council to ban the laughing gas ( the little metal cylinders). The ban has just come into force in Lambeth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh!!! So that's what all the metal canisters scattered around on Splash were! I thought they were compressed helium to fill balloons! Shows you I'm no longer street : (


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Ahhh!!! So that's what all the metal canisters scattered around on Splash were! I thought they were compressed helium to fill balloons! Shows you I'm no longer street : (



There were loads of them. Did take photo but didn’t use it here as thought as thought it might give Council another reason to go on about it. 

If they really wanted to do something about it they could set up recycling bins for them. 

I didn’t know about it either until recently. 

What gets me is that its round about way to ban something that is not criminal to use. 

The thing about drug use is that if one thing is banned or made much to difficult to use then some bright spark will think of something else. 

Remember all the magic mushroom shops? They all got banned. 

Nu Labour so wind me up. Light touch for banks and big business plus social authoritarianism for the little people - a nasty combination. And they wonder why young people are not flocking to vote one of there candidates in as leader. Miserable gits.


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Ahhh!!! So that's what all the metal canisters scattered around on Splash were! I thought they were compressed helium to fill balloons! Shows you I'm no longer street : (


I went to the Gilbert and George exhibition at the White cube last year and there were these canisters everywhere in their pictures.  I thought ...  Soda stream - doh then I worked it out and found out.  Oldies eh!!!


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## snowy_again (Aug 18, 2015)

/oldies


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 18, 2015)

It's all a bit nuts this gas ban. Yes I agree, set up some metal recycling bins. You've more chance of dying from choking on peanuts or jumping into the Lido in February etc 

None of these things are illegal


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2015)

Have they published the results of the "consultation" thing for this laughing gas ban?


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 18, 2015)

Can they ban whatever they like? 

Mars bars?


----------



## pesh (Aug 18, 2015)

> The number of laughing gas deaths is fewer than those killed each year by helium, says David Nutt, professor of neuropsychopharmacology at Imperial College, London and former UK government drugs adviser. He argues that laughing gas is actually "exceptionally safe" considering the numbers who use it.


presumably Lambeth will be banning helium any day now.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 18, 2015)

Ashok Supermarket on Station Road, one of the shops under threat from network rails plans for the arches looks in danger of losing its alcohol license.........
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-review-application-Prem1014.pdf


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2015)

boxing arches belinda road sw9 thurs


----------



## CH1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 75528
> boxing arches belinda road sw9 thurs


Never heard of it - but there seems to be relevant background info here: http://www.tfhoc.org.uk/Dwaynamics.php


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Have they published the results of the "consultation" thing for this laughing gas ban?



Lambeth propaganda department say 63% supported the move. But does not say how many people responded to this consultation.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 18, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Lambeth propaganda department say 63% supported the move. But does not say how many people responded to this consultation.



I've asked for some further details.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Have they published the results of the "consultation" thing for this laughing gas ban?



Looking at some of the stuff online about this had another read of the proposals.

Its not just a laughing gas ban. Its a ban on all legal highs when I read it more carefully. 




> The Recommendation is to seek a Public Space Protection Order, throughout Lambeth Borough, with the following prohibition:
> 
> Person(s) within this area will not:
> 
> ...



Its such bollocks. It does not include alcohol or tobacco. Which can cause more harm in long term.

So its actually worse than I thought. Its a ban on present and future kinds of legal highs.

So using the concerns about littering and alleged ASB of laughing gas use a blanket ban has been introduced on all legal highs.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2015)

It's complete and utter nonsense. Banning people from taking things that are less harmful than alcohol and which aren't even illegal.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2015)

teuchter said:


> It's complete and utter nonsense. Banning people from taking things that are less harmful than alcohol and which aren't even illegal.



It's also legally flawed. In the Republic of Ireland (where the ban was tried first) they've managed hardly any prosecutions and usage has gone up.

http://www.politics.co.uk/blogs/2015/06/26/how-the-legal-highs-ban-proved-disastrous-in-ireland

Edit to correct: Republic of Ireland not Northern Ireland


----------



## Twattor (Aug 18, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> So using the concerns about littering and alleged ASB of laughing gas use a blanket ban has been introduced on all legal highs.



Notwithstanding the occasional deaths, which you'll get everywhere if you look for them but you'll struggle to reduce through a ban as all teenagers are (or should be) reckless, i can see their point about the rubbish.

A couple of years ago i recall being amazed the morning after Splash as i picked my way through the road behind Morleys which was almost entirely covered by discarded gas bottles.  As i skidded across them i could easily have broken an ankle and sued the council.  At the time i was quite confused as i'd only seen the like as fuel for nail guns and paintball pistols, and couldn't work out how so much building work and paintball shooting had gone on overnight. 

These days it seems to be ubiquitous and not restricted to splash.  You can often walk down a side street and find a collection of gas canisters discarded on the ground.  Often they'll lie there for weeks until someone can be arsed to pick up the empties.

What is needed is a deposit scheme.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking  at Cllr Jane twitter and she has been going on about the ban 

She comes from down my way.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's also legally flawed. In Northern Ireland (where the ban was tried first) they've managed hardly any prosecutions and usage has gone up.
> 
> http://www.politics.co.uk/blogs/2015/06/26/how-the-legal-highs-ban-proved-disastrous-in-ireland



Thats an interesting read. Says in Eire which has banned legal highs prosecution is difficult as:



> As one drug squad officer told the BBC:
> 
> "Unfortunately a prosecution cannot be taken. There are problems. It's not perfect legislation. We are relying on scientists to assist us with these prosecutions and, unfortunately, they haven't been able to provide the evidence to us."



And:



> Saying it has a substantial effect, as the Irish legislation does, is no better, because the causal chain remains highly problematic and anyway, a quantitative measurement of the effect is only possible on the basis of a person's individual weight and metabolism. You can, as some chemists suggest, try to distinguish between 'brain' and 'mind', which probably speaks to a distinction between personal emotion and pharmacological causation better than any other system, but doing so turns judges into borderline philosophers.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking at Cllr Janes twitter and she is supporter of Blairite Liz Kendall for leader. Here quoting Liz on Lambeth Council:



Didn’t realise that Lambeth Labour Council support this Blairite. Including Chuka as well

Tricky Skills piece in Brixton Buzz recently



> It should come as no surprise that all three Brixton constituencies have backed the right of centre Kendall. The right wing Progress arm of the Labour party remains strong in Lambeth. The Town Hall continues to be controlled by ultra Blairites.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 18, 2015)

Cllr Edbrooke doesn't have such an authoritarian streak when it comes to alcohol. As a member of the Licensing Committee she voted in favour of the new Sainsbury's opposite Stockwell station having a 7am alcohol licence. The previous licence when the shop traded as Jacks was for 11am. The Met Police argued against the 7am licence.

Cllr Edbrooke's remit as Cabinet member for Neighbourhoods includes:

"Leading on crime reduction programmes, working closely with the police to keep Lambeth residents safe and secure."


----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Looking at some of the stuff online about this had another read of the proposals.
> 
> Its not just a laughing gas ban. Its a ban on all legal highs when I read it more carefully.
> 
> ...


Banning legal highs now and in the future is an utterly nebulous statement (the clue is in the name).  Even the online definitions aren't that clear.

It's the equivalent of saying 'down with this sort of thing'.

eta: so the question in the consultation about whether 'you have been affected by anti-social behaviour as a result of legal highs' could just be about litter.  which is a very different thing to 'drug use'.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 19, 2015)

So Lambeth have banned things that aren't illegal and don't even exist yet?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> At last new bus shelter goes up outside KFC


180° compared to the other stops along there. Interesting.
A bit.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2015)

Belushi said:


> So Lambeth have banned things that aren't illegal and don't even exist yet?


Yep - completely and utterly Lambeth, even by the council's usual standards.


Tricky Skills said:


> Cllr Edbrooke doesn't have such an authoritarian streak when it comes to alcohol. As a member of the Licensing Committee she voted in favour of the new Sainsbury's opposite Stockwell station having a 7am alcohol licence. The previous licence when the shop traded as Jacks was for 11am. The Met Police argued against the 7am licence. <snip>


Stop oppressing councillors by expecting them to heed scientific data, including decades of medical statistics.

Whatever you or I choose to take isn't regarded as remotely okay unless it's also what the establishment chooses to take.  All of us should switch to nose candy and expensive booze (which is obv safer than the cheaper stuff - stands to reason - a man in the pub told me).


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Aug 19, 2015)

Nitrous oxide in those little canisters is vital for turning good food into foam in high end restaurants, and frothing cream etc. No more 'shepherd's pie cappuccino' for us


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2015)

Crispy said:


> 180° compared to the other stops along there. Interesting.
> A bit.


And makes the overcrowded bit of pavement a bottleneck


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2015)

How can you enforce a ban of a legal substance? What if you just really really like cream and you are walking through Lambeth with your monthly supply of cream propellant?


----------



## Winot (Aug 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How can you enforce a ban of a legal substance? What if you just really really like cream and you are walking through Lambeth with your monthly supply of cream propellant?



Good questions.  The same thing has occurred to me regarding the law against the carrying of knives.

I shouldn't imagine such niceties will worry Lambeth overly though; if they don't like the cut of your jib law enforcers will simply enforce and assume they won't be challenged.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> Good questions.  The same thing has occurred to me regarding the law against the carrying of knives.
> 
> I shouldn't imagine such niceties will worry Lambeth overly though; if they don't like the cut of your jib law enforcers will simply enforce and assume they won't be challenged.


How though? If it's not illegal, who enforces the ban? If I was a vendor and some official who wasn't a cop asked me to stop selling it, I'd laugh in his face and challenge him to make me.


----------



## superfly101 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry for the interlude but is the Bombay Inn open again? 

It's had the following message on the website http://www.bombayinn.co.uk for a while and is still there 



> *Due to a family bereavement we will be closed for the next few months. Mr Uddin apologises for any inconvenience caused during this time, we hope you understand.*



Just got a money off email which I'm very tempted by....

Although I'll order a bit of Khans' for a change... the Bombay has really been my staple for the past 10 years.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 19, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Sorry for the interlude but is the Bombay Inn open again?
> 
> It's had the following message on the website http://www.bombayinn.co.uk for a while and is still there
> 
> ...



Appalling story: their 17-year-old son was stabbed to death in a row over a bicycle.


----------



## MissL (Aug 19, 2015)

so for an hour or so this afternoon the top of helix and leander roads were blocked off with a reasonable police presence - according to the copper outside our house someone had found a grenade in leander road. as you do on a wednesday afternoon.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 19, 2015)

MissL said:


> so for an hour or so this afternoon the top of helix and leander roads were blocked off with a reasonable police presence - according to the copper outside our house someone had found a grenade in leander road. as you do on a wednesday afternoon.



Guerrilla gardening?


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 19, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Banning legal highs now and in the future is an utterly nebulous statement (the clue is in the name).  Even the online definitions aren't that clear.
> 
> It's the equivalent of saying 'down with this sort of thing'.
> 
> eta: so the question in the consultation about whether 'you have been affected by anti-social behaviour as a result of legal highs' could just be about litter.  which is a very different thing to 'drug use'.



I seem to remember, about 1999, Lambeth "banned" street drinking. There was a "drink-in" protest against it in Tate Gardens, before it was called Windrush Square, and then, well..... nothing


----------



## Twattor (Aug 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Guerrilla gardening?


Thought it was you starting class war! ￼


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How though? If it's not illegal, who enforces the ban? If I was a vendor and some official who wasn't a cop asked me to stop selling it, I'd laugh in his face and challenge him to make me.


And then you have your licence reviewed on some pretext or other or similar I guess


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> And then you have your licence reviewed on some pretext or other or similar I guess


Licence?


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Licence?


Food hygiene, alcohol, whatever they could was what I was suggesting. Talking in hypotheticals


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> Food hygiene, alcohol, whatever they could was what I was suggesting. Talking in hypotheticals


I very much doubt that laughing gas peddlers have trading licences and NO2 is neither food nor alcohol.


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I very much doubt that laughing gas peddlers have trading licences and NO2 is neither food nor alcohol.


It's used in food prep. The only person I know with a large supply sells it to hotels.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> It's used in food prep. The only person I know with a large supply sells it to hotels.


OK, but I'm not sure what point you are making about licences when the vendors most likely don't have them in the first place. They're just enterprising young/poor people like most street dealers, legal or not. They're not going to be applying for trading licences. 
So we're still in the dark about how Lambeth propose to ban people from selling them without involving the police.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How can you enforce a ban of a legal substance? What if you just really really like cream and you are walking through Lambeth with your monthly supply of cream propellant?



Because its being done using an variant of the ASBO so beloved of Nu Labour. The ban is using the new Public Spaces Protection Orders




> (1)A local authority may make a public spaces protection order if satisfied on reasonable grounds that two conditions are met.
> 
> (2)The first condition is that—
> 
> ...



By having a month long consultation and arguing there were complaints about the use of laughing gas Lambeth has decided to bring in a PSPO.

One of my disagrementa with it are that the wording of the PSPO is banning any legal highs now and in the future. Its not specifically aimed at laughing gas.

Which is why imo the Lambeth press office statement is misleading.

It says:



> Lambeth council last night approved a crackdown on the use of legal highs such as ‘laughing gas’ in the borough.
> 
> Lambeth is now the first London borough to introduce a Public Spaces Protection Order (PSPO) to tackle laughing gas as a specific issue.
> 
> The move essentially bans the use and supply of legal highs in public areas across the whole borough and means anybody caught breaching the new order could face a maximum fine of £1000



The title of the piece however is:



> Lambeth becomes the first borough to ban laughing gas



The consultation , such as it was, emphasised the complaints about the litter and alleged ASB caused by laughing gas. But the actual ban is about any legal high.

The legislation is about banning activities detrimental effect on quality of life of those who live in the area affected. This being Vauxhall and Clapham. Yet the ban is for whole of Lambeth.

Cllr Edbrooke says in the press release:



> Cllr Jane Edbrooke, Lambeth’s cabinet member for Neighbourhoods, said: “Legal highs are simply not safe – we saw that just days ago with the death of a teenager who had inhaled laughing gas.
> 
> “It is our duty to keep our residents safe and this new order should deter people from supplying and using legal highs in the borough.



But the legislation is not about keeping people safe, whether that is something that should be done is another issue, its about quality of life. ie kinds of behaviour that may impinge on others in a specified area that reduces the quality of there life. Its not about protecting individuals from there own behaviour that may endanger them.

Another issue I have with the use of these new PSPO is that they obviate the need for a properly democratic debate about drug legislation. The fact that in law its not a criminal offence to do a certain act does not stop a local authority from bringing in a fine for doing it in public. With little in the way of consultation. Its not even needed to be debated at a full Council from what I can see. To edit the Cabinet agreed it but thats just a rubber stamp.

A month long time to fill in a questionnaire that was heavily skewed towards getting support fro a ban is not enough.

In fact I would say the Councils should not use PSPOs.

If there is anti social behaviour it can be dealt with under existing laws.

Cllr Edbrookes assertion that Council has a duty to keep residents safe is not what this legislation is supposed to be about.


.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2015)

Googling PSPO and a lot comes up. 

Here is one




> Other clauses in the bill include Public Space Protection Orders (clause 55), which allow local authorities to ban any activity which has a ‘negative effect on the quality of life’ of the area. This ban can be applied to particular groups or individuals, and can also impose conditions with which such groups must comply. This is drafted so broadly it could target anything from sleeping rough, collecting for charity, public drinking, begging, feeding pigeons, or smoking in parks. Indeed, the lead civil servant agrees that the law could be used against groups ‘if there is a localised issue’, such as a ‘group of Goths’ or ‘twentysomethings listening to music in a park’.
> 
> At base, this bill represents a revolution in law-making, creating an unprecedented form of blank-cheque state power. The aim is explicit: rather than create specific powers, it seeks to remove limitations to local authorities’ actions. The civil servant says: ‘We don’t want to put too many constraints in the legislation.’ Well, there is no danger of that.



So expect more of this from Lambeth. I wonder what will be next?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 19, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> I seem to remember, about 1999, Lambeth "banned" street drinking. There was a "drink-in" protest against it in Tate Gardens, before it was called Windrush Square, and then, well..... nothing



Apparently in 2015 it is still illegal to drink from an open container in a public space anywhere in Lambeth. I find this incredibly hard to believe. It also highlights the absurdity of Cllr Edbrooke's attempt to do something similar with legal highs.

From the Stockwell Park Neighbourhood Watch newsletter, July 25, 2015:

"Stockwell Ward Panel

Points of interest from our public meeting on 14 July:

PC Knight points out that begging is a criminal offence, grabbing an arm (as in persistent begging) is an assault, and it is an offence to have an open container of alcohol anywhere in Lambeth in a public space.

He is asking for information on any such offence observed by members of the public, with a simple description of the person, time and date."

I confess to committing an offence at the Lambeth Country Show this year.

Apologies.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2015)

On a lighter note, I spotted 2 Brixton councillors at the Proms tonight.

Cllrs Atkins and Dyer were standing in the Royal Albert Hall arena along with other plebs like myself.  The main piece was Shostakovich's 15th Symphony.

Sadly the closest Lambeth councillors get to socialism these days is a Soviet symphony @ £5 per ticket courtesy of the BBC.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Aug 20, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Apparently in 2015 it is still illegal to drink from an open container in a public space anywhere in Lambeth. I find this incredibly hard to believe. It also highlights the absurdity of Cllr Edbrooke's attempt to do something similar with legal highs.
> 
> From the Stockwell Park Neighbourhood Watch newsletter, July 25, 2015:
> 
> ...



What is interesting is that the Police don't have a clue about the law they enforce. There is NOT a street drinking ban, it IS legal to have an open container, if it wasn't then all those in Brockwell park having a nice glass of chilled white with their picnic would be illegal.

It is a power they have to remove open containers if the person is being a nuisance (can't recall the exact wording this is a paraphrase) if they automatically remove open containers then they are abusing their authority and haven't a fucking clue about doing their job properly.   

Were the results of the public 'consultation' on legal highs published? can't find them.


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Apparently in 2015 it is still illegal to drink from an open container in a public space anywhere in Lambeth. I find this incredibly hard to believe. It also highlights the absurdity of Cllr Edbrooke's attempt to do something similar with legal highs.
> 
> From the Stockwell Park Neighbourhood Watch newsletter, July 25, 2015:
> 
> ...


Blimey, I have 'broken the law 'repeatedly at the show, and at a series of picnics....


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2015)

There's clearly the 'right' sort of open container...


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, quite. Which shows what a shonky regulation it is


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 20, 2015)

Tolpuddle said:


> Were the results of the public 'consultation' on legal highs published? can't find them.



Looking into it.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 20, 2015)

When I feel like a bit of an adrenaline rush I openly drink a bottle of craft ale on the tube.


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2015)

I wonder if one could legally drink from this... Not that I'm going to stop drinking from a can whenever the fuck I want...


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 20, 2015)

After both working until late last night my wife and I wanted a beer. Walked to Kaff where we normally go on these occasions only to remember its not there. Miss it a lot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> On a lighter note, I spotted 2 Brixton councillors at the Proms tonight.
> 
> Cllrs Atkins and Dyer were standing in the Royal Albert Hall arena along with other plebs like myself.  The main piece was Shostakovich's 15th Symphony.
> 
> Sadly the closest Lambeth councillors get to socialism these days is a Soviet symphony @ £5 per ticket courtesy of the BBC.



I'm soooooo tempted to say "enjoy Shostakovich's 15th at the Proms?" to Mary Atkins (one of my ward councillors) next time I see her, now.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm soooooo tempted to say "enjoy Shostakovich's 15th at the Proms?" to Mary Atkins (one of my ward councillors) next time I see her, now.


Let's check her commitment. It's Shostakovich's 10th on Sunday - very heavy duty stuff. I'll have my eyes peeled!


----------



## leanderman (Aug 20, 2015)

Ritzy shut because of emergency gasworks


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Ritzy shut because of emergency gasworks


Is Windrush Square shut? Are the flats evacuated? Or is it the Ritzy's own gas that's up the spout?


----------



## Winot (Aug 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Let's check her commitment. It's Shostakovich's 10th on Sunday - very heavy duty stuff. I'll have my eyes peeled!



If I remember rightly, that's the one with the movement alleged either to evoke Stalin or the devil.  Or Jeremy Corbyn these days I suppose.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Winot said:


> If I remember rightly, that's the one with the movement alleged either to evoke Stalin or the devil.  Or Jeremy Corbyn these days I suppose.


Jeremy Corbin has a delightfully sunny aspect compared to what is in Shostakovich's 10th!


----------



## leanderman (Aug 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Is Windrush Square shut? Are the flats evacuated? Or is it the Ritzy's own gas that's up the spout?



Dunno. But what timing: I have both a night off and no children to worry about. 

Will have to cross the tracks to Clapham


----------



## Smick (Aug 20, 2015)

I've just received a parking ticket for having stayed in Lidl on acre lane for more than ten minutes while doing my shopping last Saturday. Does anyone know what this is about? Have they changed their rules?


----------



## Jangleballix (Aug 20, 2015)

Smick said:


> I've just received a parking ticket for having stayed in Lidl on acre lane for more than ten minutes while doing my shopping last Saturday. Does anyone know what this is about? Have they changed their rules?


Ninety minutes limit but you have to give your reg. no. at the check out. The cashier should have asked you if you used the car park.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, yesterday I noticed a banner sign up as you drive in, and the cashier asked me as I was paying if I had a car in the car park (I didn't) as they need the reg no....

bad luck


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jangleballix said:


> Ninety minutes limit but you have to give your reg. no. at the check out. The cashier should have asked you if you used the car park.


How can they give you a parking ticket? It isn't a road - so how do they have access to DVLC or whatever it is to give out a ticket?

I write as a dedicated non-driver inconvenienced by Lidl staff repeatedly asking me for my car registration number whenever I check out with my measly £7 worth of items.


----------



## Winot (Aug 21, 2015)

CH1 said:


> How can they give you a parking ticket? It isn't a road - so how do they have access to DVLC or whatever it is to give out a ticket?
> 
> I write as a dedicated non-driver inconvenienced by Lidl staff repeatedly asking me for my car registration number whenever I check out with my measly £7 worth of items.



Private land I assume.  Ticketing has a dubious legal basis.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 21, 2015)

Winot said:


> Private land I assume.  Ticketing has a dubious legal basis.



Drivers can go to the Parking on Private Land Appeals tribunal.

It backed motorists in 52 per cent of cases in the year to April.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> I've just received a parking ticket for having stayed in Lidl on acre lane for more than ten minutes while doing my shopping last Saturday. Does anyone know what this is about? Have they changed their rules?


If you send them your receipt, they will probably cancel it.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 21, 2015)

Ms T said:


> If you send them your receipt, they will probably cancel it.



Exactly. 

It's even worth challenging street parking fines sometimes.

In one case, where I was in the wrong, but objected to the punishment (clamping), Southwark decided not to attend the tribunal and I got a full refund.


----------



## T & P (Aug 21, 2015)

TBF I sympathise with the likes of Lidl in Clapham Junction, where many people would park the car at its car park for the entire day and fuck off elsewhere. I knew one bloke who'd dump the car there and jump on a train to attend football games. But like others have said, if you still have the ticket or even if you don't and write a letter telling them you did buy from them at the time, they're likely to cancel it.


----------



## Smick (Aug 21, 2015)

I've had to send an email to the parking crowd telling them that I was actually shopping. I don't have the receipt, it was £17 worth of groceries, I wasn't expecting to return anything. I've got the transaction on my internet banking ledger though. I'm a very loyal customer but this has pissed me off.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> I've had to send an email to the parking crowd telling them that I was actually shopping. I don't have the receipt, it was £17 worth of groceries, I wasn't expecting to return anything. I've got the transaction on my internet banking ledger though. I'm a very loyal customer but this has pissed me off.


Tweet them complaining. I find this can be very effective.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2015)

Shit.

Metropolitan Police: a man has suffered serious injuries after being shot by officers attending housing eviction in Brixton in South London

https://twitter.com/SkyNewsBreak


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2015)

More here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-34020120


----------



## Twattor (Aug 21, 2015)

CH1 said:


> How can they give you a parking ticket? It isn't a road - so how do they have access to DVLC or whatever it is to give out a ticket?
> 
> I write as a dedicated non-driver inconvenienced by Lidl staff repeatedly asking me for my car registration number whenever I check out with my measly £7 worth of items.



They've probably sold the car park on to another company, who then lease the rights for customer parking back to the supermarket.  They use number-plate recognition and paid access to the DVLA database to charge for those using the space for longer than reasonably necessary. As long as you've got a receipt you're generally OK.  

I have a vague recollection of customers in a halfords car park all being stung recently after a car crash blocked the exit and they all passed the 90 mins allowed with a receipt.  It might even have been Brixton, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> I've had to send an email to the parking crowd telling them that I was actually shopping. I don't have the receipt, it was £17 worth of groceries, I wasn't expecting to return anything. I've got the transaction on my internet banking ledger though. I'm a very loyal customer but this has pissed me off.


I did that (when They made the car park 60 mins only) and they cancelled it straight away. They're not in the business of losing genuine customers.


----------



## Manter (Aug 21, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Shit.
> 
> Metropolitan Police: a man has suffered serious injuries after being shot by officers attending housing eviction in Brixton in South London
> 
> https://twitter.com/SkyNewsBreak


that's clapham park, isn't it?  south circular way


----------



## leanderman (Aug 22, 2015)

Manter said:


> that's clapham park, isn't it?  south circular way



Yep


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 23, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Shit.
> 
> Metropolitan Police: a man has suffered serious injuries after being shot by officers attending housing eviction in Brixton in South London
> 
> https://twitter.com/SkyNewsBreak


Shit.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 23, 2015)

Was out late in middle of Brixton last night - way past my usual bedtime. I was horrified at that HUGE amounts of rubbish everywhere, all the bins were full to overflowing - Windrush sq was like paddling though pool of food wrappers and cans.  Is it like this everynight or just weekends?  Disgusting!


----------



## leanderman (Aug 23, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Was out late in middle of Brixton last night - way past my usual bedtime. I was horrified at that HUGE amounts of rubbish everywhere, all the bins were full to overflowing - Windrush sq was like paddling though pool of food wrappers and cans.  Is it like this everynight or just weekends?  Disgusting!



There was rubbish everywhere on Saturday morning.

I walked past a guy on Effra rd who, on finishing a large carton of milk, casually tossed it into the estate garden


----------



## Winot (Aug 23, 2015)

Depressingly, I think the war on littering has been lost (at least in Brixton). It is now seen as being entirely acceptable. I don't know how the balance can be tipped back.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd be a lot happier about on the spot fines for littering than for gas


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't understand why some people think it's ok to drop litter. The walk up to mine looks like a dump every now and then. I suspect that's more to do with foxes and bin bags but you regularly see people chucking wrappers without the slightest embarrassment


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> I've just received a parking ticket for having stayed in Lidl on acre lane for more than ten minutes while doing my shopping last Saturday. Does anyone know what this is about? Have they changed their rules?



Also worth checking with Lambeth about this.

Was the ticket from Lidl or a separate firm?

As had this problem by me. The shopkeeper decided the space by him was his car parking space and got this firm that deals with clamping and ticketing in.

We complained to local Cllr. Turned out that the security firm he used was banned by Lambeth and other Councils in London.

Clamping and ticketing by private firms has been such a source of complaints that some Councils have banned some firms from operating in there areas.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Was out late in middle of Brixton last night - way past my usual bedtime. I was horrified at that HUGE amounts of rubbish everywhere, all the bins were full to overflowing - Windrush sq was like paddling though pool of food wrappers and cans.  Is it like this everynight or just weekends?  Disgusting!



I think its down to lack of funds. 

Central Brixton is 24 hours from Friday night to Sunday. What is needed is roadsweepers out at night. Its one of my complaints about being told the 24 hour economy is good for us. 

If making London a 24 hour entertainment zone is so wonderful why is it that street cleaning cannot be extended to cover nights on weekend?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2015)

Domino action on Coldharbour Lane yesterday...












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/...bring-the-battle-to-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I think its down to lack of funds.
> 
> Central Brixton is 24 hours from Friday night to Sunday. What is needed is roadsweepers out at night. Its one of my complaints about being told the 24 hour economy is good for us.
> 
> If making London a 24 hour entertainment zone is so wonderful why is it that street cleaning cannot be extended to cover nights on weekend?


Isn't this what the new late venue tax is supposed to help with?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Isn't this what the new late venue tax is supposed to help with?



And the Brixton BID?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> And the Brixton BID?


I wouldn't have thought their budget would put towards actual cleaning. But they ought to be aware of the problem and lobbying the council. Filth is not going to help any business.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2015)

These drummers are often outside Iceland. Today they had couple of guys dancing. Always gets an appreciative crowd. Reading the sign they have its Gwoka


> The origin of Gwo Ka goes back to the period of enslavement in the 18th century. Musical research show that the instrument can find its roots in the drums and songs of the West African countries (Guinea gulf, Congo...). From the diverse music and dance of their homelands, the slaves elaborated a communication tool, a new form of art, like the creole language: the Gwo Ka. This musical genre is characterised by an African typology: - repetitive form - improvisation - physical movements linked to music - a response between a soloist and choir - a syncopation weak times Gwo-ka, is a quadruple entity: dance, music, instrument, song.






> “Gwo-ka is a dance of improvisation by excellence, a dance of the instinct, of the moment. (…) Gwo-ka, dance of resistance, of resilience and adaptation: Dance of Life”


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 24, 2015)

20% off burgers at Honest on 27 August (possibly Bukowskis too)

http://nationalburgerday.co.uk/

Think you might need a twitter account to receive the voucher


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> 20% off burgers at Honest on 27 August (possibly Bukowskis too)
> 
> http://nationalburgerday.co.uk/
> 
> Think you might need a twitter account to receive the voucher


Chicken Liquor and Bukowski are also doing it. If they are asking for a twitter sign up, that's a classic marketing move.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 24, 2015)

Fine by me. I don't think kittysex69 and the rest of my 11 fake followers will mind the spam tweet


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Fine by me. I don't think kittysex69 and the rest of my 11 fake followers will mind the spam tweet


I think some of my followers might, and that's why I never sign up to such things.


----------



## aussw9 (Aug 24, 2015)

all you need is an email address

i am sure the unsubscribe button isn't that hard to hit if you cant deal with the marketing emails.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 24, 2015)

I eat meat but can see there is something rather grotesque - on marketing,  environmental and ethical grounds - about 'national burger day'.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 24, 2015)

The rain is intense! I am off sick today so there's something quite cosy about lying in bed with torrential rain outside, but glad I don't have to venture out!


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I eat meat but can see there is something rather grotesque - on marketing,  environmental and ethical grounds - about 'national burger day'.


Still, I imagine the one-day promotion is managing to generate more than sufficient PR to offset any lack in profits for Honest Burgers, who recently enjoyed a £7m injection from private equity firm Active Private Investment.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

Rushy said:


>


Which bit don't you understand? It seems a pretty straightforward presentation of the facts to me.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Which bit don't you understand? It seems a pretty straightforward presentation of the facts to me.


Do you always preface The Facts with "I'd imagine"?

And what's your actual point? That a company joining in a promotion might actually benefit from said promotion?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Do you always preface The Facts with "I'd imagine"?
> 
> And what's your actual point? That a company joining in a promotion might actually benefit from said promotion?


I made a relevant comment on a topic that was under discussion, but I can see that you're just looking for an excuse for another really pointless nitpicking row, so I'll just leave it, thanks.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 24, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> 20% off burgers at Honest on 27 August (possibly Bukowskis too)
> 
> http://nationalburgerday.co.uk/
> 
> Think you might need a twitter account to receive the voucher



Totes Amazeballs offer, shame it's not at the weekend though, would have been perfect for the Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 24, 2015)

Winot said:


> Depressingly, I think the war on littering has been lost (at least in Brixton). It is now seen as being entirely acceptable. I don't know how the balance can be tipped back.


About third or so of the litter was Macdonalds crap, perhaps they be fined /charged to clear it up.  If they have mass catering going on on Windrush square why not make the the stall holders pay to have big commercial / recycling  bins there too. Obvious the usual bins are not big enough.  I thought young people generally more green / recycling minded - but obviously I was wrong.  



SpamMisery said:


> I don't understand why some people think it's ok to drop litter. The walk up to mine looks like a dump every now and then. I suspect that's more to do with foxes and bin bags but you regularly see people chucking wrappers without the slightest embarrassment


My route to work - all in Lambeth - involves me negotiating lots of rubbish somewhere on the route each day of the week. Those bloody food buckets are useless and there is rotten food everywhere spread about by the foxes, cats and crows.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I think its down to lack of funds.
> 
> Central Brixton is 24 hours from Friday night to Sunday. What is needed is roadsweepers out at night. Its one of my complaints about being told the 24 hour economy is good for us.
> 
> If making London a 24 hour entertainment zone is so wonderful why is it that street cleaning cannot be extended to cover nights on weekend?


there were road sweepers out - saw a chap on our way out who said he was on duty until ten. Then saw 2 other sweepers at about 3am and they seemed to be doing a good job against the odds - they had a mountain of rubbish to deal with.  I wonder if the cleaners get paid more for working overnight? 

I'm not sure about a 24 hour 'entertainment zone'. They are closing down so many night clubs and pubs - often the better/cheaper ones.  Why should low paid workers have to work unsociable hours just because pissed young people want to eat fast food and piss in the street in middle of the night?  is this the 24 economy that London needs?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Aug 24, 2015)

Does anyone have a visitors one-day parking permit for zone BR I could buy? Got someone coming to stay this week and I've run out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 24, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Totes Amazeballs offer, shame it's not at the weekend though, would have been perfect for the Bank Holiday weekend.



That's the reason they're promoting it now, rather than the weekend - less cost to them, but possibly garners them extra full-price customers over the weekend.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has been following the case, but the Duke of Edinburgh has just got a grade 2 listing http://www.brixtonsociety.org.uk/2015/08/25/duke-of-edinburgh-pub-listed/

Seems pretty amazeballs to me - as the pub, fine as it is, is not yet 80 years old and yet nobody bothered to do anything for the Canterbury Arms dating from the 1860s.

Does this reflect the attitude of Solitaire vs Conway Tavens? Maybe we should be told - in case anything similar comes up/is required.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 25, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Also worth checking with Lambeth about this.
> 
> Was the ticket from Lidl or a separate firm?
> 
> ...


There has been a bit of discussion on other forums about Lidl parking (though not Brixton).  These links might be some help.

https://www.streetlife.com/conversation/2uzk7bbmg4s7/
https://www.streetlife.com/conversation/3scypkik8az2i/


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I don't know if anyone has been following the case, but the Duke of Edinburgh has just got a grade 2 listing http://www.brixtonsociety.org.uk/2015/08/25/duke-of-edinburgh-pub-listed/
> 
> Seems pretty amazeballs to me - as the pub, fine as it is, is not yet 80 years old and yet nobody bothered to do anything for the Canterbury Arms dating from the 1860s.
> 
> Does this reflect the attitude of Solitaire vs Conway Tavens? Maybe we should be told - in case anything similar comes up/is required.


Thanks for that - I've added a post on Buzz. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/duke-of-edinburgh-pub-in-brixton-gets-grade-ii-listing/


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 25, 2015)

Some good news !!!!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 26, 2015)

Intriguing incident outside the main Post Office this afternoon - cops arrested a black guy in a car, about 30 cops involved, big crowd gathers, all the usual remarks about 'they wouldn't do this to a white man' etc etc. Turns out the guy was in possession of a knife and refused to get out of the car. BrixtonBlog reported it and failed to mention the knife. Fucking sloppy. http://www.brixtonblog.com/dozens-of-police-officers-arrest-man-on-ferndale-road/32028 The knife should lead the fucking story!


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 26, 2015)

Bit weird seeing as the tweet they jpg'd  from the coppers mentions the knife


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 26, 2015)

I know! They probably haven't even read the tweet!


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 26, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I know! They probably haven't even read the tweet!


Isn't the tweet just part of the story? It's introduced as a quote from the police.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 26, 2015)

Yup

But the first line says he was stopped for driving without a licence. The knife isn't mentioned in the body of the text. I would have thought the lack of a licence was secondary to the issue.

Maybe they accidentally missed it out?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 26, 2015)

First rule of writing news is that it should be top-heavy: many readers only see the headline. A few more will read the first sentence, and so on. So you summarise the story in the headline, repeat the story in the first sentence with a longer summary, then add detail in the following paras. You also assume that the end of the story could be cut for space reasons.  And you know that most readers will never get to the end anyway. So you put the least important bits at the end of the story. Leaving the KNIFE hanging below the end of the story in an addendum which you haven't written.....nought out of ten.   

A new, digital way to do garbage news is the clickbait model. It's bottom-heavy: you just have a questioning headline to persuade the poor reader to open another page where you eventually reveal a factoid. This is reserved for silly filler stories about cats and Kardashians, not for hard news about a CRIMINAL WITH A KNIFE.


----------



## T & P (Aug 26, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> First rule of writing news is that it should be top-heavy: many readers only see the headline. A few more will read the first sentence, and so on. So you summarise the story in the headline, repeat the story in the first sentence with a longer summary, then add detail in the following paras. You also assume that the end of the story could be cut for space reasons.  And you know that most readers will never get to the end anyway. So you put the least important bits at the end of the story. Leaving the KNIFE hanging below the end of the story in an addendum which you haven't written.....nought out of ten.
> 
> A new, digital way to do garbage news is the clickbait model. It's bottom-heavy: you just have a questioning headline to persuade the poor reader to open another page where you eventually reveal a factoid. This is reserved for silly filler stories about cats and Kardashians, not for hard news about a CRIMINAL WITH A KNIFE.


The likes of the Daily Star are big fans of the second model, in their printed editions. 'Victoria Beckham sex video shock' turns out to be nothing of the sort once you get past the big headline.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 26, 2015)

Tbf, mention of a knife is sometimes just face-saving bullshit from the Polis and doesn't result in an offensive weapon charge. Perhaps this knife was a legitimately carried tool. Puncture-plugging kits contain a knife. I would always have one in my car, if I had a car. Or perhaps it was a tiny weeny blade on a credit card sized multitool. Perhaps the guy is no criminal but the Polis have suckered me into labelling him as one.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> About third or so of the litter was Macdonalds crap, perhaps they be fined /charged to clear it up.  If they have mass catering going on on Windrush square why not make the the stall holders pay to have big commercial / recycling  bins there too. Obvious the usual bins are not big enough.  I thought young people generally more green / recycling minded - but obviously I was wrong.
> 
> 
> My route to work - all in Lambeth - involves me negotiating lots of rubbish somewhere on the route each day of the week. Those bloody food buckets are useless and there is rotten food everywhere spread about by the foxes, cats and crows.





friendofdorothy said:


> there were road sweepers out - saw a chap on our way out who said he was on duty until ten. Then saw 2 other sweepers at about 3am and they seemed to be doing a good job against the odds - they had a mountain of rubbish to deal with.  I wonder if the cleaners get paid more for working overnight?
> 
> I'm not sure about a 24 hour 'entertainment zone'. They are closing down so many night clubs and pubs - often the better/cheaper ones.  Why should low paid workers have to work unsociable hours just because pissed young people want to eat fast food and piss in the street in middle of the night?  is this the 24 economy that London needs?





friendofdorothy said:


> there were road sweepers out - saw a chap on our way out who said he was on duty until ten. Then saw 2 other sweepers at about 3am and they seemed to be doing a good job against the odds - they had a mountain of rubbish to deal with.  I wonder if the cleaners get paid more for working overnight?
> 
> I'm not sure about a 24 hour 'entertainment zone'. They are closing down so many night clubs and pubs - often the better/cheaper ones.  Why should low paid workers have to work unsociable hours just because pissed young people want to eat fast food and piss in the street in middle of the night?  is this the 24 economy that London needs?



fuckers, the people who just sling the stuff. Turn communal areas into shitholes and not give it a thought. Id give 1k fines. These are not kids or teens, I see adults doing it just as much. Zero awreness of others. 1k fines.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 26, 2015)

I love to moan.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 27, 2015)

More rubbish bins on streets could perhaps help.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2015)

Talking of rubbish, look what some fucker has just dumped on Southwyck House.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice of them to leave their wheelbarrow.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 27, 2015)

Twattor said:


> They've probably sold the car park on to another company, who then lease the rights for customer parking back to the supermarket.  They use number-plate recognition and paid access to the DVLA database to charge for those using the space for longer than reasonably necessary. As long as you've got a receipt you're generally OK.
> 
> I have a vague recollection of customers in a halfords car park all being stung recently after a car crash blocked the exit and they all passed the 90 mins allowed with a receipt.  It might even have been Brixton, but I'm not sure.


so what happens if you don't pay? I got one rcently at brockwell lido cp when i was 10 mintues after the alloted 1.5 hours of free parking.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> so what happens if you don't pay? I got one rcently at brockwell lido cp when i was 10 mintues after the alloted 1.5 hours of free parking.


The law has changed and they can now enforce the fine by taking you to court. They may or may not bother.  It's a bummer but in your case I'd probably pay up as I did overstay the 2 free hours. They had to do something with that car park because people were taking the piss and parking there all day so it was always full from 8am. 2 free hours seems reasonable and there is an option to pay for extra time.


----------



## Smick (Aug 27, 2015)

As I understand it, I can get a copy of Lidl's cctv, if I'm on it, for £10 under the data protection act. I wonder if that would work instead of a receipt.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> As I understand it, I can get a copy of Lidl's cctv, if I'm on it, for £10 under the data protection act. I wonder if that would work instead of a receipt.


Did they not accept a print out of your bank statement?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 27, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The law has changed and they can now enforce the fine by taking you to court. They may or may not bother.  It's a bummer but in your case I'd probably pay up as I did overstay the 2 free hours. They had to do something with that car park because people were taking the piss and parking there all day so it was always full from 8am. 2 free hours seems reasonable and there is an option to pay for extra time.


Yeah, I didn't realise I'd run over. They normally give some leeway.


----------



## Winot (Aug 27, 2015)

Lots of police cars and blue lights at bit of green space north of Max Roach park at 9.20am this morning.  Looked like something happening in the flats rather than RTA.


----------



## Smick (Aug 27, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Did they not accept a print out of your bank statement?


I've sent it this morning. There is only the date which the transaction hit the account, not the date of transaction itself. I'll see what they come back with.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> I've sent it this morning. There is only the date which the transaction hit the account, not the date of transaction itself. I'll see what they come back with.


Mine was cancelled pretty much straight away just with the bank statement.


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 27, 2015)

teuchter said:


> More rubbish bins on streets could perhaps help.


Now. I am convinced that bins are currently being *removed* from central Brixton. First the one in Tributy Gardens, then the one by M&S. What I have found surprising is that the areas around where the bins used to be are probably less littered than before. I have several theories, but one is that the filthy fuckers who do things like park in Brighton Terrace and chuck their plastic food boxes out of the window aren't civilised enough to use bins anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Don't know if this is still in force, it certainly was when I left the Beehive at 11.30 pm
GRESHAM ROAD SW9: Route 35 45 345 P4 subject to delay and diversion Gresham Road SW9 closed both ways due to a road traffic collision at junction with Brixton Road. P4 is turning around at Loughborough Junction and will not be serving stops between Brixton and Loughborough. Apologies for the inconvenience this causes.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

Booo. They've tarmac'd over the 'cobblestone' setts that used to be on Valencia Place. 

 
Before:


----------



## Twattor (Aug 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Booo. They've tarmac'd over the 'cobblestone' setts that used to be on Valencia Place.
> 
> View attachment 75918
> Before:



Sad, but probably for health and safety reasons.  The council could get a nasty suing should someone trip on those, which would be bad for their financial heath and the safety of their seats.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Sad, but probably for health and safety reasons.  The council could get a nasty suing should someone trip on those, which would be bad for their financial heath and the safety of their seats.


You'd have to work extra-hard to trip over that surface.


----------



## Twattor (Aug 28, 2015)

editor said:


> You'd have to work extra-hard to trip over that surface.


i'm sure there are people out there prepared to put in the graft!


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 28, 2015)

same they couldn't do the same job on the pavements there


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

Brixton's 'Burka raiders' are going daaaahn because they looked too geezery.... 








> Two men who robbed a pawnbrokers with an imitation gun while dressed in burkas were foiled after passers-by noticed they did not walk like women.
> 
> The members of the public raised the alarm and unarmed officers tackled Michael Lindo, 34, and Aaron Dumetz, 24, as they fled the scene in Brixton.
> 
> ...


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...c-realised-they-walked-like-men-a2922976.html


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

Oooh, that was a nice one!

A cracking Brixton sunset – and the science of red skies explained


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm sure this has been posted here already but I can't find it now, but just incase you haven't seen, the Duke of Edinburgh pub has received listed status

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34072662

Bugger, just found it. CH1 said it a few posts ago


----------



## Greebo (Aug 29, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm sure this has been posted here already but I can't find it now, but just incase you haven't seen, the Duke of Edinburgh pub has received listed status <snip> Bugger, just found it. CH1 said it a few posts ago


Good news deserves to be heard twice.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

pinkychukkles said:


> Nice of them to leave their wheelbarrow.


That was gone in the morning. Perhaps I caught them midway through their flytipping.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm sure this has been posted here already but I can't find it now, but just incase you haven't seen, the Duke of Edinburgh pub has received listed status
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34072662
> 
> Bugger, just found it. CH1 said it a few posts ago


Posted on Buzz: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/duke-of-edinburgh-pub-in-brixton-gets-grade-ii-listing/

Hostotric England then wrote to me asking if I could take the article down as they wanted to make a big splash with the story for Friday. "But it's already on your website and at least one other, " I countered. Seems that they need to learn about press embargoes - or maybe the fact that you shouldn't post stuff up on your website if you don't want people to talk about it.


----------



## Desbolark (Aug 29, 2015)

What is going on at the community centre on Somerleyton rd ? I live on the Moorlands and for the last 3 weekends they've been having late, late parties - don't mind that, i can tune music out but being woken at 4am by people screaming at the top of their lungs getting into their (illegally) parked cars does my head in.....


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 29, 2015)

At about 2am last night I was soothed off to sleep by a gentleman courting his beloved with a ballad. I believe it went "you're a whore, you're a FUCKING whore....". Didn't catch the rest but it was delivered with equal gusto. I'm not familiar with that one, but it sounded heartfelt.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

Nightlife report from last night: Effra Hall Tavern - pretty quiet, Effra Social - lively dance floor, Market House - rammed upstairs with a very mixed crowd that pleasingly didn't take any notice of a gay couple enjoying a mighty big snog, Dogstair - busy dowstairs, rammed upstairs. My hangover: fairly substantial.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 29, 2015)

Would anyone be able to lend me a wood planer for the weekend, please?   Got to trim some doors.


----------



## Jangleballix (Aug 29, 2015)

A B-17 Flying Fortress has just flown low past my window towards Docklands!


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

Jangleballix said:


> A B-17 Flying Fortress has just flown low past my window towards Docklands!


I heard something very loud going over and wondered what it was!


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

Eckovision review 


















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/...ocktail-bar-for-brixton-beer-drinkers-jog-on/


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks like they have done as well as they can with the decor. Still doesn't temp me though.


----------



## Winot (Aug 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Eckovision review
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what were the cocktails like? Someone on here went early on and had a poorly made negroni iirc. Have things improved?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 29, 2015)

Desbolark said:


> What is going on at the community centre on Somerleyton rd ? I live on the Moorlands and for the last 3 weekends they've been having late, late parties - don't mind that, i can tune music out but being woken at 4am by people screaming at the top of their lungs getting into their (illegally) parked cars does my head in.....



Its Brixton Green who are supposed to be managing it. On there website its says one can hire it. There is phone number on there.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Winot said:


> So what were the cocktails like? Someone on here went early on and had a poorly made negroni iirc. Have things improved?


Don't know about the cocktails - but it's got quite busy in there lately.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 29, 2015)

Desbolark said:


> What is going on at the community centre on Somerleyton rd ? I live on the Moorlands and for the last 3 weekends they've been having late, late parties - don't mind that, i can tune music out but being woken at 4am by people screaming at the top of their lungs getting into their (illegally) parked cars does my head in.....



Best speak with the mysterious Brixton Green. I'm sure you will get a reply if you ask an ever so slightly critical question.


----------



## Twattor (Aug 29, 2015)

How long has there been a champagne and oyster bar in Brixton Village?


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Looks like they have done as well as they can with the decor. Still doesn't temp me though.


It doesn't look like it's tempting many people at all - it's been closing early most nights as it's been so quiet.


Winot said:


> So what were the cocktails like? Someone on here went early on and had a poorly made negroni iirc. Have things improved?


I can't afford cocktails so didn't try any. If anyone does go there and has some, please report back and I'll update the review.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

There was about 15 guys on scooters and quad bikes doing wheelies and tricks outside the Barrier Block until the inevitable police chase broke out. The air was thick with burning rubber and exhaust.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 29, 2015)

Tossers


----------



## Twattor (Aug 29, 2015)

editor said:


> There was about 15 guys on scooters and quad bikes doing wheelies and tricks outside the Barrier Block until the inevitable police chase broke out. The air was thick with burning rubber and exhaust.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75954


I saw the low speed police chase along acre lane. The unsilenced quad bike ridden by the twat with the skull mask was lagging far behind the rest.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I saw the low speed police chase along acre lane. The unsilenced quad bike ridden by the twat with the skull mask was lagging far behind the rest.


Here's a group shot:


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2015)

Disgruntled residents' comments inside the Barrier Block:


----------



## Twattor (Aug 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 75955


I've seen them congregating on Evesham/Mostyn in the past. I sort of thought that was their Manor.


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 30, 2015)

"Eckovision".

bafflingly stupid name.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Disgruntled residents' comments inside the Barrier Block:
> 
> View attachment 75956


People are complaining about not having hot water for 9 hours while the hot water supply is improved?


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> People are complaining about not having hot water for 9 hours while the hot water supply is improved?


The "improvements" have been going on for a very very very long time and never seem to deliver on their promises.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2015)

So I went to the last ever party at the Canterbury Arms. Wonderful but very poignant. And hard not to get angry about what's happening in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2015)

On the dance floor at the Canterbury Arms...


----------



## MissL (Aug 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 75955


this shit is just not funny especially when you're walking down already busy roads with toddlers/ young kids, but i guess they just don't think about that. they flew through the crossroads by sainsbury's on tulse hill which is a shit junction anyway. no way would they have been able to stop if needed.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 30, 2015)

editor said:


> The "improvements" have been going on for a very very very long time and never seem to deliver on their promises.


Ah I see. I was thinking they should take one for the team for 9 hours.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 30, 2015)

editor said:


> So I went to the last ever party at the Canterbury Arms. Wonderful but very poignant. And hard not to get angry about what's happening in Brixton.


We were there too. It was packed with well wishers. There are about 30 locals who drink there all the time and I've come to regard them as friends. When it closes there is no focal point and people will drift away from each other. It's so sad. 

Less so these days I expect, but that family were there for people who needed a family but perhaps didn't have one of their own. It's hard to calculate the loss to the community. 

Brian said to us last night he knows now what it feels like to go to his own funeral . Going to miss him.


----------



## Not a Vet (Aug 30, 2015)

Route 159 is being converted to the new Routemaster (new bus for London) from December


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2015)

Not a Vet said:


> Route 159 is being converted to the new Routemaster (new bus for London) from December



The ones with dodgy emissions?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 75955


They were roaring up and down Barrington Rd last night when I came home.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 30, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The ones with dodgy emissions?



What else can you expect but "dodgy emissions" when the nickname for thing is a "Boris bus"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 30, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> They were roaring up and down Barrington Rd last night when I came home.



At least back in the '70s and '80s the Road Rats confined their Brixton burn-ups to the Norwood Rd-Denmark Hill-Coldharbour Lane-Effra Rd-Tulse Hill circuit, and their bikes were a sight to see.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 30, 2015)

Check out bikelifetvuk 

.  

Scooter and quadbike fools seem to think that wheelies and riding in groups could be a ticket out of the ghetto. Just like shite rap music. This fantasy has been imported from Philadelphia. You ride around like a knob, film it, put it on youtube, next thing you know you are a Brand with a Manager and endless riches from selling hoodies.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2015)

This video seems primarily preoccupied with ladies with large bottoms sitting on motorbikes. I'm missing the comedy bit thus far.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 30, 2015)

........


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 31, 2015)

Not a Vet said:


> Route 159 is being converted to the new Routemaster (new bus for London) from December


Full circle. I remember getting a 159 on the last day it was a Routemaster ...


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2015)

So, here's my pub/club round up from last night - Effra Social had a pretty busy crowd, Hootananny was absolutely rammed although some of the reggae acts bordered on karaoke, and JAMM was busy until 5am. A big bank holiday night in Brixton then!


----------



## Rushy (Aug 31, 2015)

Effra Social was hosting an event for the contestants in a new BBC 2 show called Ultimate Hell Week. Showed first episode live. A rather fit (as in healthy) crowd.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 31, 2015)

'Babylon' making a rareish appearance on telly at the moment.  A lot of it shot around Brixton.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080406/


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

September 2015 thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-sept-2015.337964/


----------

